# Before and Afters??? Just for fun! :D



## Love's_Sophie

So, I know there are a few groomers on the forum...so I thought it might be fun to share some of our 'before and after shots'...just for fun, and so others can see what we do, and how much work it can entail to make a pet look great...

Most of my 'befores' are after being bathed; I personally prefer to work with a clean dog, so if it's not a matted mess, most of my clients hit the tub first...

Lhasa mix...

Before










After


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Poodle mix

Before...preclipped and bathed, though









Poor guy couldn't even see!









After!








He had a weird cowlic on the underside of his chin...I had to keep combing the hair down to make sure it was actually even, and it was, but every time he moved it would go right back 'under'...next time I will leave that side a bit longer to keep his chin appearance 'straight' Lol!


----------



## Love's_Sophie

A personal favorite...

Old Pomeranian...

Before









After









Terrier mix (another fave...wanted to steal this girl too...Lol!!!)

Befores...


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Terrier mix

After...
Can you tell which front leg is bent out at the knee?


----------



## Squeeker

I didn't groom her myself, but here's Libby after her first grooming! 

Before: Look at those fluffy ears... and you can't see it well, but her tail has about 6' of fur growth off the tip of the nub!










After!


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Awww...she's a cutie! Good clean up on her too


----------



## Patt

GOOD job!!! I love before and after pics. What a difference with the Pom, she looks like an entirely different dog. You really do awesome work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Graco22

Great job on all those dogs Sophie! They are all SO darn cute. I love the lhasa with the topknot. None of my clients want topknots.  I try and try, and everyone wants bangs...lol Someday I will get one. Here are some of mine. I don't have many befores, cause I always forget to take a before, or I take a before, and forget the after...lol

Heres a little ole yorki, he's an old man, but still adorable. And a kitty, done with an attachment.


----------



## Graco22

Here are some more. The standard is a farm dog client that I use for some of the grooming competitions. The other is a before and after of a goldendoodle.


----------



## Graco22

Chinese Crested powderpuff type before and after. A lhasa mix, and a maltese mix only the after.


----------



## Patt

Ya'll are fantastic groomers. Love those pics and thanks for sharing. I thought the CC Powder Puff was suppose to be left with long hair. ??? What do I know. LOL That last one looks like a Bichon, I know you said Maltese Mix, I guess the mix is a Bichon. Great job on all!!!


----------



## Boleyn

What a great idea to create this thread!  I'm a groomer too and it always saddens me that there is more negative talk about the industry on message boards... as opposed to the good.

The pics are wonderful - I will have to post mine tomorrow, my photos are on my other computer.

Any of your groomers going to Hershey this year? Just a few days away now, I can't WAIT!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Love's_Sophie said:


> After


OH I want you to groom Teds feet for me.  This girl looks wonderful. 

All of your work is fabulous Sophie! You do such great work on these dogs.


----------



## DogGoneGood

Oh these are such great pictures, and a great idea for a thread!

Anyone else notice how some of these dogs "before" they look a little grumpy, and "after" are soooo happy?  I think that's just too cute!


----------



## Graco22

Patt, yes, generally, a powder puff is left with hair on it. This one was so matted, he was going to get a buzz cut anyway, so his owner (who has a hairless crested too) decided she wanted the crested cut on him since he had to be shaved anyway. The maltese mix is supposedly a maltesexpoodle but who knows. Its a mixed breed, so they can call it anything they want at the pet store.


----------



## Canadian Dog

Wow - great pics. Hope this thread continues. Very enjoyable to view. Thanks


----------



## Love's_Sophie

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> OH I want you to groom Teds feet for me.  This girl looks wonderful.
> 
> All of your work is fabulous Sophie! You do such great work on these dogs.



Thanks Teddy...I spose if you're ever up for a road trip I would be glad to do Mr. Teddy for ya

Graco, I love that crested when he was finished, what blade did you use on him? We don't get many hairless pooches here, cause people bath them at home; there are lots of cresteds in the area though...


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Boleyn said:


> What a great idea to create this thread!  I'm a groomer too and it always saddens me that there is more negative talk about the industry on message boards... as opposed to the good.
> 
> The pics are wonderful - I will have to post mine tomorrow, my photos are on my other computer.
> 
> Any of your groomers going to Hershey this year? Just a few days away now, I can't WAIT!



Yeah, it is sad that too many people hear the 'bad' stories regarding grooming...I guess we need more threads like this; so people can see that there is 'good' in the grooming business. These dogs are obviously happy with their haircuts...Lol!

I can't make it to any seminars this year...maybe this coming spring I can


----------



## Graco22

> Graco, I love that crested when he was finished, what blade did you use on him? We don't get many hairless pooches here, cause people bath them at home; there are lots of cresteds in the area though...


I used a 15 reverse on him. Ideally, they should be done with a 40 blade reverse, or a razor if showing, but I didn't want to go that short and irritate his skin. That client has since moved away, but I dont' get any hairless cresteds either.  



> Any of your groomers going to Hershey this year? Just a few days away now, I can't WAIT!



No Hershey for me. I just got back from the All American last month, and am going to Backer next month. Hershey is too far, and Barkleigh's entry fees are too expensive for me to compete at their shows. I am entering 4 classes at Backer for the price of one of Barkleigh's classes. Backer will be my 5th trade show/competition this year..then I am done...I am shopped out and worn out from maintaining all these dogs..lol


----------



## Amber_Girl

AH! I love how you did the pom! I would love to hire you! lol


----------



## 0hmyd0g

Hi!
This is my puppy, Pixel. Her first real hair cut. How exciting it was to see her so smooth and tidied up for the first time.


----------



## Graco22

Awww...Pixel is adorable! Nothing cuter than a puppy's first groom.


----------



## mom24/7

I wish some of you groomers lived out my way. I have a hard time finding people who do a really good job! Ya'll do great work! 

And I just love how dogs feel so much better after they are all done. My shitzu always prances around when we get home like look at me, i look good!


----------



## Graco22

Just trying to keep this thread alive, as I think this is a great thread. Here's a few more. 

Here's a mini poodle, only the after, cause I forgot to take a before. A kitty in the process of having his "pelt" removed. An older golden girl. She gets a "teddy bear" trim, but she is very thick coated, so the finish is not great. She will look better a week after the groom. lol And a VERY wiggly before/after bichon in a pet trim...It was all I could do to get any pictures of this boy..he was way too happy for pictures.


----------



## Graco22

And here's one more. Not a haircut I am proud of, and this poor girl is not the best built girl, but she is a sweetie, and doesn't come in often enough, so the owners just want her shaved down. She is just over a year old now.


----------



## dane&cockermom

didn't get a before, but this was this guy's first cut and he was sooooooooooooooooo good! i wish i could have left him with his little furnishings, but dad wanted him all one length.









there wasn't much change for this guy before and after cause he's mostly just a brush out, but i see this guy every 5 weeks on the dot









my favorite groom ever. it was so much fun









sorry i don't have any before pictures. i ALWAYS forget before pictures. lol


----------



## Patt

Good job on everyone!!


----------



## Graco22

Great job Dane. That little schnauzer is adorable! And I love the batman bandanna! LOL Too cute.


----------



## Manchesmom

Manchas got his first puppy cut when I got him here he is before to me he did not look like a toy poodle:









then after:









Amanda


----------



## JDub

editttttttttttttt


----------



## goldenmnm

Graco-

I want wondering what blade or CC that you used for the Golden. I have two Goldens and sometimes I think it would be great to trim them down. I have to shave my male in a #7 because he has really bad allergies and it's the only thing that keeps him from breaking out, but my female I think would look cute in a teddy bear trim! Just wondering what you did to achieve that look, she's not super thick coated either, so she would probably smooth out fairly well.

THanks, Karrie


----------



## Graco22

Goldenmnm, I used a Wahl Stainless Attachment, number 0, (bright yellow color tab) over a Wahl 30blade with a Taxi Vac (vacuum system.)You could use any of the sizes though, depending on the length you want. I find the ) and shorter looks better than the longer ones though. If you don't have the vacuum, you could use a #2 or blue attachment and get about the same length.


----------



## dane&cockermom

i did this guy a couple days ago. he looks just like buddy only chocolate! he was so good and so cute! sorry the after pics are blurry, he just would not stay still. but he does have the exact same haircut as buddy, mohawk and all!

before









after


----------



## mom24/7

LOL! He looks like Mr. T of the doggy world! So cute!


----------



## Manchesmom

I love the mohawk. LOL


----------



## Graco22

Trying to bring this thread back to life.  This is Maggie, an adorable little shihtzu with a "skirt" and fuller legs per her owners request.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Great pics all...I keep forgetting to add more pics...what with the loss of my Sophie not too long ago, I have an excuse right?  Anyway...let's try to dig out some for you all!

Be right back!

Sirius...
Before his first 'fluffy leg' trim...









After








I've since taken his face off with a 40 blade, as this was done about 3 weeks ago...

A cute one of the cat who just couldn't resist getting in the pics!


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Two of my favorite clients...These guys come in every 6 weeks...when I started grooming them their beards were horribly overgrown, and had soooo much disgusting stains in them, but they are much better now because I actually trim them (the other groomers didn't take anything off the beards ever...and I know owners like them long, but untrimmed or tidied, to me, is not a complete finish, especially when they still look 'dirty'...there are tricks to getting rid of that excess hair, without making it look bad!) Anyway, the dogs...only afters this time though...next time I'll get more pics! I love grooming these two! Oh, these are Soft Coated Wheaten Terriers, btw! 


















Only a head shot of the second guy


----------



## Love's_Sophie

What you don't want your dog to look like before getting him groomed...


















After...a much happier, and more comfortable canine!


----------



## Love's_Sophie

A little terrier mix









After


----------



## Patt

Great jobs on those pups. (applause)


The nails and the matted coat on that one dog is disgusting!!! That's abuse. I'm a stickler for short nails (or as short as they can be) on dogs and cats and hate when people let them get overgrown. That poor dog must have had a terrible time walking.


----------



## poodleholic

I sure enjoyed this thread! Great grooms on all the dogs, and wow, some of them were unidentifiable before! Now that I groom my PooDells myself, I have much more appreciation and admiration for groomers than ever before!


----------



## JRT_Rattie_Mom

Fun thread!  Here is a slideshow of some of my before/afters 

http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll229/bubblesnbows/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Patt

Great job on the B4's/Afters. (applause) Cute dogs!


----------



## JRT_Rattie_Mom

Thanks Patt! 

Have you all seen the Ponydoodles? These just crack me up! 
http://www.caninehorizons.com/The_Ponydoodle.html


----------



## Mom2Coton

JRT_Rattie_Mom said:


> Thanks Patt!
> 
> Have you all seen the Ponydoodles? These just crack me up!
> http://www.caninehorizons.com/The_Ponydoodle.html


The ponydoodles are hysterical! Thanks for sharing! 

Everyone, love the before and afters. It's amazing the difference a good groomer can make!


----------



## winniec777

JRT_Rattie_Mom said:


> Fun thread!  Here is a slideshow of some of my before/afters
> 
> http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll229/bubblesnbows/?albumview=slideshow


Ok, I'm not a professional groomer, but this before and after really caught my eye -- what a transformation!! It's like a totally different dog!! (


----------



## JRT_Rattie_Mom

Yes... these two really don't belong in before/afters... since I still haven't (yet) mastered turning black pugs into tan pugs... but these two are sure cuties!


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Old Standard Poodle-before









This old guy was full of cancer lumps (deep tissue ones), and I wish I had the before shot (turned out really blurry), because you could really see them before I did my handy work to 'remove' the appearance of them...


















The results of a really matted Bichon mix...after, of course...lol


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Old SCWT...


















After


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Yorkie mix, that the owner gave me permission to do whatever I thought would look cute...

















After









And a cat...in a lion cut...he was an absolute doll...


----------



## Patt

OMG you did a wonderful job on all those dogs... and the cat too! ((applause))


----------



## JRT_Rattie_Mom

Beautiful work.. I just LOVE the cat! I just don't have enough nerve to groom cats!


----------



## Love's_Sophie

JRT_Rattie_Mom said:


> Beautiful work.. I just LOVE the cat! I just don't have enough nerve to groom cats!



Yes, it definitely takes a special kind of person to groom cats; they are so vastly different than dogs! 



Patt said:


> OMG you did a wonderful job on all those dogs... and the cat too! ((applause))


Thanks!


----------



## Username

ok cat getting his PELT removed on page two wins hands down, haha.

and that poor guy with the long nails, thats not right.. i hope maybe you offered to do his nails for free from there on in, just so he would at least be more comfortable. whats wrong with some owners.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

Yikes, if we gave freebies to every owner that didn't take care of their animals, us groomers would all go broke...


----------



## Username

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Yikes, if we gave freebies to every owner that didn't take care of their animals, us groomers would all go broke...


yea i thought that might of been the case. sorry to hear.


----------



## Graco22

I do all walk in nail trims for free, and have since I opened my own salon over 6 years ago. I just can't bring myself to charge people for what takes less than 30 seconds, and if I can do a small part in helping people that may not have the finances to pay $15 for a nail trim every month, I am glad to do it. Of course, this is not feasable for every groomer to be able to do though, and I certainly don't discount anything else. Dogs and cats that come in to my salon in neglected conditions, are charged accordingly.


----------



## Yvette

Thank you! Thank you! These are GREAT! I am a groomer too. My boss will not allow picture taking of our clients. 
I am, however, getting a Shih Tzu to call my own tomorrow. I will be taking tons of pictures of him.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

Graco22 said:


> I do all walk in nail trims for free, and have since I opened my own salon over 6 years ago. I just can't bring myself to charge people for what takes less than 30 seconds, and if I can do a small part in helping people that may not have the finances to pay $15 for a nail trim every month, I am glad to do it. Of course, this is not feasable for every groomer to be able to do though, and I certainly don't discount anything else. Dogs and cats that come in to my salon in neglected conditions, are charged accordingly.


I can respect this. 

You must have very well behaved clients to take 30 seconds to trim nails.
Where is the line drawn? What if they come in for the free nail trim, and then when you doing that they say..."While he's here, can you pluck his ears too?"...then maybe..."While your doing that, can you trim the hair out of his eyes?"....so on, so forth.... when do you start charging? 

What if the dog goes kooky for his nail trim, do you charge then?


----------



## Love's_Sophie

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> I can respect this.
> 
> You must have very well behaved clients to take 30 seconds to trim nails.
> Where is the line drawn? What if they come in for the free nail trim, and then when you doing that they say..."While he's here, can you pluck his ears too?"...then maybe..."While your doing that, can you trim the hair out of his eyes?"....so on, so forth.... when do you start charging?
> 
> What if the dog goes kooky for his nail trim, do you charge then?


I'm pretty sure she was talking figuratively there; although for some dogs, it really is only a 2 minute job to dremel or trim the nails, because they are so good. For those that flip out...well, the ones that are good make up for that...imho; I would prefer to see dogs walking on short nails than long painful ones, and I wish I could do them for free sometimes too; I think more people would come in...and then you can 'sell them' into getting them groomed there too, if you do your homework right! In this economy, people are looking for deals, and sometimes it's nice to give them one...if not for the animal's benefit! And for those who ask for more, well, that you would have to charge for...course when I get walk in 'burr removals', ear pluckings, or eye trims, I charge maybe 5 bucks for that...for exactly the point being, that those things don't take long to do. 

I do make it clear to the owner that the specified thing is all I'm doing for that price though... and like Graco, dogs who come in as walking pelts, usually walk out 'naked', and the owners are charged and spoken to accordingly. I do not like combing out dogs that the owners don't spend the time at home grooming; it's the dogs who suffer through the process, not the owners...I just wish one could get it through their heads, when their price keeps going up, and they get talked to everytime they get the dog groomed! The owner of the shop I work at, disagrees with my last 'point' and thinks that the only good groomers are the ones who will comb out every dog...apparently I'm not a good groomer, because I refuse to comb out alot of dogs...it's not fair to them to suffer through the owner's neglect!  

Graco, I wish I could do walk in nail trims for free...the owner of the shop I work at would never allow it though!


----------



## Graco22

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> I can respect this.
> 
> You must have very well behaved clients to take 30 seconds to trim nails.
> Where is the line drawn? What if they come in for the free nail trim, and then when you doing that they say..."While he's here, can you pluck his ears too?"...then maybe..."While your doing that, can you trim the hair out of his eyes?"....so on, so forth.... when do you start charging?
> 
> What if the dog goes kooky for his nail trim, do you charge then?


Most of my walk in nail trims are large dogs, and I do them in the reception area, with the owner holding the leash. The few small dogs I get, I usually put on the table, or have the owner hold them and again do them in the reception area. My salon is all open, with a high counter separating my grooming area and the front reception. I either have my bather stand by my dog on the table, or put it in a cage while I do the nail trim. I have never had a dog be so bad that it took more than a few minutes, tops. I have retrained MANY dogs that were told at the vets they would have to be tranq'd for nails next time. I am not a fan of holding dogs down and forcing it. I just hold on to the leg til they relax. Some I dremel, some I clip, depends on the nails and how often they have them trimmed. 

I draw the line at nail trims. I don't do ala carte things, like pads, in front of eyes, etc. If they want that done, they will have to schedule an appt. for a full grooming. Its that cut and dry, and it has to be. I did get ALOT of clients when I first opened my salon, because of the free nail trims. And I can count on one hand how many regular walk in nail trim people don't leave me at least a $5 tip. 

Sophie, I am with you on the pelted dogs, and I disagree with your boss. Those "good" groomers that comb out matted dogs every time will be kindly rewarded with dogs that hate to be groomed, snap, bite, shake, cower and are terrified, etc. And to top that off, eventually, the groomers body is going to give out, carpal tunnel, etc. and when they aren't working, maybe their mind will be changed about all that dematting. I give my clients one free pass. (Except on puppies...I will NOT demat a first time puppy groom for any reason at all, and trust me, I've heard every excuse.) And that free pass is only within reason..A few matts here and there. I won't spend more than 15 minutes dematting a dog. I will not hurt a dog for vanity's sake, and I tell my clients that exactly. If they want to hurt their dog, because "he's so cute when he's long" then I send them home to dematt the dog and bring it back matt free...obviously, that rarely happens. I am not in the business of hurting dogs because the owners are too lazy to take care of the coats. As a professional, it is my duty to explain to the owner what haircuts are possible on their pet according to coat condition, and to not harm the dog in my care, just because mommy wants the hair left long. Its just hair, and it grows back.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

Those "good" groomers that comb out matted dogs every time will be kindly rewarded with dogs that hate to be groomed said:


> I would like to make a poster of that quote and hang it up in my grooming room. Beautifully said.


----------



## Yvette

My Tux:
Before









After: 


















I know I missed a few hairs. I guess he has never had this done before & needs practice.


----------



## Graco22

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> I would like to make a poster of that quote and hang it up in my grooming room. Beautifully said.


Thanks Groovy.  Maybe it will help give groomers the backbone to stop dematting dogs because the owners neglect their coats..Nothing good comes of it, cause the dog comes in even more matted the next time, and shaking and trembling because it remembers all the pulling from the last time.


----------



## Max'sHuman

Wow. You guys do some GREAT work. I wish y'all lived around here because any groomer who can make a dog smile that big and look that good is sure to be excellent. Keep the pictures coming, they are fun to see...


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Lorrie, is that your pooch? He looks really nice; his topline and face are nice and shiney smooth! One tiny thing I would try next time, would be to leave the rear leg pants up higher on the hip...it will give him more of the appearance of an actual 'pant', instead of a pant leg 'falling off' his leg  On 'fluffy leg' trimmed cockers, I drop the clipper off the legs where the normal pattern would lay on the cocker pattern...that should give you an idea of where to leave the rear pants. The front ones can be left up higher too, if you wish. Leaving the pants higher on front and rear legs, also makes the job of blending the longer hair into the shorter hair easier, because there are 'natural' lines, that one can visualize and blend to.


----------



## j.le

tried out a new groomer and i'm really happy with the results

before:









after:









i don't like the shaved poodle face but i'm a sucker for poodle feet.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Awwww...he's a cutie!


----------



## Graco22

Very nice JLe! What a cutie! Here's a few more of my recent ones. 
A matted maltese before and after, and one of my competition poodles, getting cut down for the winter months, and just a cute pic of a puppy and one of my kitties helping pose for the picture..lol


----------



## Mom2Sadie

I'm not a groomer but here's a picture of my five month old cockapoo before and after. Did they do a good job??


BEFORE













AFTER


----------



## Graco22

Looks darn cute to me. If the photo was taken the same day as the grooming was done, only thing I don't like about it is how curly the coat still is. I blow dry all my dogs, especially the curly ones, so they are straight and fluffy and each hair is separated. Gives a better, more even finish. But they usually curl back up in a week or so. Still a very cute dog, and a nice cute groom.


----------



## Mom2Sadie

Graco22 said:


> Looks darn cute to me. If the photo was taken the same day as the grooming was done, only thing I don't like about it is how curly the coat still is. I blow dry all my dogs, especially the curly ones, so they are straight and fluffy and each hair is separated. Gives a better, more even finish. But they usually curl back up in a week or so. Still a very cute dog, and a nice cute groom.



Nope, grooming was on Tuesday and the pic. was today. Today is the first day he looks a little curly again. He was straight for the past couple of days.
I like the curls though. I miss the long hair, he looks like a different dog to me but he's so soft!


----------



## musicmom116

Love's_Sophie said:


> Lorrie, is that your pooch? He looks really nice; his topline and face are nice and shiney smooth! One tiny thing I would try next time, would be to leave the rear leg pants up higher on the hip...it will give him more of the appearance of an actual 'pant', instead of a pant leg 'falling off' his leg  On 'fluffy leg' trimmed cockers, I drop the clipper off the legs where the normal pattern would lay on the cocker pattern...that should give you an idea of where to leave the rear pants. The front ones can be left up higher too, if you wish. Leaving the pants higher on front and rear legs, also makes the job of blending the longer hair into the shorter hair easier, because there are 'natural' lines, that one can visualize and blend to.


Aww, come n Love's_Sophie, I work at a high school at all the guys wear their pants very low and yes they do look like they are falling off LOL


----------



## Love's_Sophie

musicmom116 said:


> Aww, come n Love's_Sophie, I work at a high school at all the guys wear their pants very low and yes they do look like they are falling off LOL



Hahaha...I always want to hike those pants up...they look like they are carrying a sack of poo in there!!!


----------



## j.le

i LOVE how they blow out the hair. i wish i could keep his hair straight always.


----------



## Graco22

Owners that request "odd" clips like that drive me crazy..lol I know its their dog, and they want what they want, but its so hard for me to let a dog walk out the door from an odd request. A mohawk or something is one thing, but a cut like that makes it look like the groomer just didn't know what they were doing, and tried to do a cocker clip...So anyone that sees the dog will think that the groomer is an idiot..When I have to do a request like that, I tell the owners I will do it, but I make sure they tell people that inquire, that THEY requested that cut..I have 2 airedales that are very big in obedience, and travel the country competing, and they get what I think is a ridiculous cut per the owners requests...I cringe every time I cut them, and I have asked the owners plenty of times to let people know this is their request, and NOT a proper dale trim. lol They laugh and have actually referred many clients to me.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

That's very funny! May I ask how they like their airedales cut? And do you have pics?


----------



## Graco22

Good Lord, no, I don't have pics...LMAO! I try to forget about those cuts as soon as they walk out the door...least til next time..They get a #10 on the body in the summer (7F in winter) and I HATE doing a 10 on anything thats not a sanitary..but they insist...All the body #10..no belly fringe, etc..They get a #2 Stainless Wahl attachment on the legs,(which is about a 1/4-1/2 inch of hair at best) in normal airedale pattern. Reverse 7F head and throat in "breed standard" faces. Its so ugly...they look like worms on stick legs... Nothing is uglier than a dale with no hair on their legs to me...But the owners love it...Next time they come in, I will take pics for you guys on here...much to my chagrin..LOL


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

LOL thanks, I'd love to see that!


----------



## Jen D

Love's_Sophie said:


> So, I know there are a few groomers on the forum...so I thought it might be fun to share some of our 'before and after shots'...just for fun, and so others can see what we do, and how much work it can entail to make a pet look great...
> 
> Most of my 'befores' are after being bathed; I personally prefer to work with a clean dog, so if it's not a matted mess, most of my clients hit the tub first...
> 
> Lhasa mix...
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


What a difference she looks wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dane&cockermom

this isn't a great picture. and i don't have a before. but this little guy...boy was he difficult! no one has been able to complete this little guy's head from the way he behaves. i held the clippers vibrating on him for an hour before he let me do anything. so, it's not great...but it's WAY better than he came in. and the parents were so happy someone did it and they could have cared less about the little fluffies still on his ears since i wasn't going to push him too far and make him let me get it. i'm just happy they were so happy with him!

and yes, his tounge always sticks out like that.


----------



## Puppy_love_122

I'm not a groomer, but here's my boy.

BEFORE

















AFTER


----------



## Patt

Puppy_love_122 said:


> I'm not a groomer, but here's my boy.
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER


Not being a groomer, I think you did a fabulous job! ((applause))

He's a love!


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Graco22 said:


> They get a #2 Stainless Wahl attachment on the legs,(which is about a 1/4-1/2 inch of hair at best) in normal airedale pattern. Reverse 7F head and throat in "breed standard" faces. Its so ugly...they look like worms on stick legs...



Awww...poor dogs! Lol! And Dales normally brush out so easy too, I wonder why they insist on such a short pattern? People are strange for sure...well, I suppose, though, we have to give them what they want...and sometimes it's not exactly 'pretty' when we are done!!!  You wonder where they get these ideas in the first place...some botched groom somewhere up the line, perhaps? And they decided they liked it?


----------



## Puppy_love_122

Patt said:


> Not being a groomer, I think you did a fabulous job! ((applause))
> 
> He's a love!


Oh, no, I didn't groom him. What I meant by I'm not a groomer was that I didn't do him, that I had him groomed somewhere, lol.


----------



## Graco22

Now that the holiday rushes are over, I can post some more pics. These are a family of 4 dogs, all just cute as can be.


----------



## Graco22

And here's one more shot of Thai's face, cause he is so DARN cute! LOL


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Thai is a cutie...

A couple of Poms...


----------



## Love's_Sophie

And a Sheltie 


















and my puppy...Sirius...I'm leaving his paws and face for the winter...that's why they weren't reshaved this time.


----------



## Graco22

Aw, the poms look SO much better...that first one was a mess! LOL And your little pup looks darling! Here is the latest groom on my standard...still trying to tweak this trim out to perfection..The German is the hardest-easiest looking-trim ever! LOL I tweaked some of him the next day, like blending the neckline better, and taking more off the chest and rear end...he is a square dog, but I can't make him look like it in this trim..LOL And don't mind the smarty pants in the background...everyone's a jokester around here, and its the only good pic I have of him from that cut.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

He looks great from my perspective, but hey, I can't feel him or see him from all sides...I'd probably drop the hock slightly...so it's not 'quite' so sharp, or looking 'strung out from behind', and next time leave more back behind his shoulder, so you can level his wither\back tie in; If I were there I'd crituque ya more...Lol!


----------



## Graco22

Thanks Sophie. I did fix his hock angle the next day, as well as the neckline, and took more off under his shelf on the rear. I will try to find that pic..it looks bad cause its the next day and it was raining, but you can see what I attempted to fix. He needs more coat at the back of his head to give a better swoop..and I did mess up the elbows..lol I scissored his front end without using snap ons, and darn thats hard.. I will have time to tweak things before leaving him alone for Atlanta Pet Fair in March. Then I am growing him back into the continental..that was easier! LOL Here's the pic. 

Oh, and I took too much off the tuckup too..thats helping to make him look long...


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Looks fine...and yeah, sometimes scissoring w\out snap ons is a pain...although I still prefer it...Lol! And most of the workers I have worked with (with the exception of my original teacher) prefer snap ons... Same with handstripping...most of my 'last crew' have no clue how to properly hand strip a dog. I remember one dog that was a part of a trio; I started hand stripping him right away and stripped him according to the length the owner seemed to want, and then the shop owner called and said he gets such and such snap on comb; I had already prepped the dog, but I ran the snap on over him anyway, and he was exactly the length they had wanted in the first place...Lol! The other two dogs, the other groomer did, didn't get nearly as much stripping as they should have, and didn't look as good either when they were done...in my humble opinion anyway.


----------



## jesirose

I am not a groomer but I love my groomer I take Sadie to, Sadie is always happy going in and coming out! She just gets a bath and brush but she always looks SO gorgeous after, white and fluffy! Then she immediately runs into the garden and pulls up a plant. 

Here is what she usually looks like when I take her in: 









And after:









And now that she's gotten bigger she gets a bandana!


----------



## poodleholic

Graco22 said:


> Here is the latest groom on my standard...still trying to tweak this trim out to perfection..The German is the hardest-easiest looking-trim ever! LOL I tweaked some of him the next day, like blending the neckline better, and taking more off the chest and rear end...he is a square dog, but I can't make him look like it in this trim..LOL And don't mind the smarty pants in the background...everyone's a jokester around here, and its the only good pic I have of him from that cut.


He's GORGEOUS! I'm still perfecting the German on my Beau - not being a professional, and self-taught, I learn by trial and error! (Some doozies!) My Maddy had to have emergency surgery after a fight with two raccoons the end of November, so, I've given her a sweater and trousers clip, the sweater has a pretty deep V-neck, since it was shaved to the skin there! Poor darling. She's so feminine, but that girl can kick you-know-what! (The raccoons are both dead.)


----------



## Graco22

Thanks Poodle. Its a hard trim, thats for sure. Let me know if I can help you out at all with perfecting your Beau's trim. I am glad that Maddie is ok after her raccon escapade.  You know, I have a standard client, that I also use in grooming competitions, and they live on a horse/cattle/goat farm...they specifically have a standard as they say they are the best **** dogs..LOL I remember last year when they were SO proud that Baron had killed his first raccoon..Sissy poodles...I think NOT! LOL


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Graco22 said:


> Sissy poodles...I think NOT! LOL


Ditto to that! Even my mini is definitely NOT a sissy... a little on the 'snooty' side, I would say...

He is ALL dog, even though he is a 'primpy, prissy' dog...He gets dirtier, plays harder, and lasts longer outdoors than our terrier mix; although she has very little hair coat in the winter, so I don't blame her; but earlier in the fall, Siri still out lasted her outside! And he is constantly thinking...you can see it in his expression...Our terrier is just in constant motion, but you can tell there's not 'a ton' going on upstairs (no offense Lizzy!).

And cause we're on a 'poodle craze'...here's one that I do fairly frequently...He's a pain in the butt, though; doesn't stand still, and constantly pulls his head away at the wrong time when I am trying to do his topknot...


----------



## poodleholic

Thanks, Graco, I just may take you up on that! It took awhile for me to figure out that rear angulation. It's better now, but any tips on that would really really be great!


----------



## JRT_Rattie_Mom

Haven't checked in for awhile... and enjoyed seeing all of the new pictures!  Just love the Standard Poodles! I do volunteer grooming at our local shelter every Monday, and had a black SP on Monday to groom. He was such a jewel.. and I had the hardest time not taking him home with me!  He did need a cut, but wasn't matted or thin... can't believe his family didn't bother to look for him. He was such a sweet boy.. and I know he'll be adopted in no time (especially after his groom!)  

Okay... I just thought I'd ask a question to all you groomers that have your own place (or do something special for your own clients) for the holidays. This was my first holiday season after opening my shop, so I wanted to do "something" for my regular clients, but couldn't spend a lot of money. I had taken before/after pictures of all the dogs when they came the first time (for their file)... and decided I wanted to do something with the pictures. Since the "after" shots were usually taken on the grooming table (and sometimes with brushes and hair still on the table!) the surroundings/background of pictures themselves were not that great. I'd seen a web site where you could make "fake" magazine covers, so I just added the pictures to a "fake" Pet Fancy Magazine.. and they looked so cute! I found holiday cards that held a 4 x 6 print and mailed them as Christmas cards, and my clients all really loved them... and not very expensive to do!  
Here is the link to the covers if anyone wants to see how they came out: http://linkbee.com/H5U

I'm already trying to plan something for next year... anyone else have ideas for some fun (cheap) gifts? I was thinking about doing paw print oranaments (would be easy to do before the bath and then clean the paw) but not sure if I would do paint prints, clay prints etc.? Any thoughts?


----------



## Love's_Sophie

You could do an ornament, homemade treats, discount coupons, etc...


----------



## Graco22

I did ornaments a few years back, and owners just LOVED them. I used the plain glass, round ornaments (cheap at Michaels right now after Xmas) and tied little ribbons on the top of them. I then wrote the dog's name on the glass with a gel marker or pen. When I groomed the dog, I would put its cut hair inside the ornament. I filled em pretty good, cause it does settle. Then put the cap back on and whala...VERY cheap, and like I said, owners just loved them. And now some of those dogs have passed on to rainbow bridge, and mean even more to their owners. 

Poodle, that rear angulation is tuff too..especially if the dog doesn't have a great rear shelf to begin with. I am finally realizing how short it needs to be under the pin bone..You can do a 4F or 5F blade there, gradually swooping out towards the hock. Then scissor it up. The shortest point should be in the bend of the leg. You want to scissor in the tailset too, and leave more hair in front of the tail, but take the backside of the tail down with a 7blade. Does that help any? I would love to see pics of your Beau.


----------



## Graco22

Trying to resurrect this thread, because I think many board members enjoyed it. Here are a few recent pics. 


This is Bailey, her yearly groom. I cannot seem to convince her owners that once a year is not ideal...she had many matts, and TONS of undercoat. She does not get brushed at home. I also had another talk (like last year) with them about her weight, hoping they make a change for this poor girl. Quite possible the most overweight golden I have ever seen.


----------



## Graco22

And here are a couple cuties from the same family. Both yorkie/poodle mixes.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

You know, it always makes me wonder, why owners who take decent care of their small dogs, cannot 'afford' the same for their big dogs... 

I will have to start taking some pics again; haven't for a while...Lol!  I've had some good ones too!!!


----------



## JRT_Rattie_Mom

Graco22 said:


> I did ornaments a few years back, and owners just LOVED them. I used the plain glass, round ornaments (cheap at Michaels right now after Xmas) and tied little ribbons on the top of them. I then wrote the dog's name on the glass with a gel marker or pen. When I groomed the dog, I would put its cut hair inside the ornament. I filled em pretty good, cause it does settle. Then put the cap back on and whala...VERY cheap, and like I said, owners just loved them. And now some of those dogs have passed on to rainbow bridge, and mean even more to their owners.



Thanks for the ideas! I love the idea of the clear ornament with the name added, and the hair inside.. I guess if it's a dog without hair cuts I would just leave the ornament empty inside, or did you fill them up with something else? 



Graco22 said:


> And here are a couple cuties from the same family. Both yorkie/poodle mixes.


What a couple of cuties... and nice grooms!


----------



## JRT_Rattie_Mom

These were 2 new dogs I had right before Christmas. We had a big snow storm here that lasted 2 weeks so most of my Christmas dogs canceled until January. I'd made red eyelash yarn scarves to put on for Christmas and hardly got to use any of them! Oh well.. I'll have plenty for next year!


----------



## JRT_Rattie_Mom

Even though they are usually a challenge.. I love doing 1st puppy haircuts!  This is 4 month old Teddy... who did pretty good for his 1st time!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc

I swear it looks like you groomers preform some miracles. Good job!


----------



## poodleholic

> Poodle, that rear angulation is tuff too..especially if the dog doesn't have a great rear shelf to begin with. I am finally realizing how short it needs to be under the pin bone..You can do a 4F or 5F blade there, gradually swooping out towards the hock. Then scissor it up. The shortest point should be in the bend of the leg. You want to scissor in the tailset too, and leave more hair in front of the tail, but take the backside of the tail down with a 7blade. Does that help any? I would love to see pics of your Beau.


Graco, thanks! I think between what you've described, in addition to some pictures I have, I understand! And, understand where I've gone wrong! LOL Maddy and Lucia have a great rear shelf, Beau, well, not bad, but not so much as the girls. I'm getting a digital camera from a friend who has a new one (bless her heart), so will be able to take and post pics soon! 

Lucia, going on 5 months now, has never had a haircut yet (just shaved FFT), but did scissor a tiny bit, close to what you describe above. I'll soon be hooking up with a prof. groomer who does show Poodles, and knows what Lucia's handler likes (i.e., a v neck instead of a u-shaped, etc.), so will get some pointers there. I ordered hot pink bands, wraps, rat tail comb, containers, the works! LOL From lainee - can't wait till it arrives! 

I work for a DV (domestic violence) program/shelter, and we had a Standard Poodle SD (service dog) accompany his human. Poor boy was a MESS! Clean, but she used inappropriate soap to bathe him with (almond and honey liquid soap groan), he was matted, had an ear infection, his face was hairy and stained, his topknot had a hunk cut out in front so he could see, very long nails, sani area matted and pulling his skin, and tail a thick, matted, blob. I took some pics of him, but not befores. He was too ashamed - Imagine, a regal Standard Poodle boy looking like one of those unkempt doodles! I happened to have my grooming kit in the trunk of my car, so brought it in and shaved his FFT, sani area, and tidied up his topknot and ears. I could not get my clipper (Andis UltraEdge 2 speed with a #5F blade on) through his coat. Awww, he was so happy and proud to look like a Poodle boy again! 

So, I gave her some EQyss Premier Spray, a pin brush and a slicker, to brush him out so I could give him a nice haircut. 5 days later, she still had not brushed him! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr I just didn't have the time or energy to bring my HV dryer and haul it inside after bathing this guy, and try to do it without a grooming table. It would've taken me 6 hrs, I'm sure! So, got a bro bono grooming for him. She had to use a #7F for a shave down, but hey, sure better than suffering with matted hair pulling here, there, everywhere. Cleared his infected ears up with the Blue Power formula (and I had to do it! Once when I came on at midnight, and again before I left at 8-8:15am. Would have been better spaced longer apart, but I knew she wouldn't do it. And his right ear really hurt him, so . . .


----------



## Graco22

Love's_Sophie said:


> You know, it always makes me wonder, why owners who take decent care of their small dogs, cannot 'afford' the same for their big dogs... QUOTE]
> 
> Sophie, I'm sorry, I wasn't very clear on that. I meant the yorki-poos are from the same family..the Golden is from a different family..But I DO have clients just like that..who take care of the little dogs well, and the big ones are lucky to see a brush once a year. The family with the golden has two other goldens, and I haven't seen them in over a year...so I can imagine what condition they are in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ideas! I love the idea of the clear ornament with the name added, and the hair inside.. I guess if it's a dog without hair cuts I would just leave the ornament empty inside, or did you fill them up with something else?
> 
> 
> 
> If its a shedding dog, I would put the shed hair in there...(lol I'm sure they loved to see MORE shedding hair..) and if they just didn't have enough hair to put in there, I used curling ribbons of different colors, and curled them up and filled the ornament with that instead. I have seen so many cute things at Michaels you could put in there..little puppy/kitty confetti's, pom poms, etc..they have tiny little "figures" of many different things you could use too.
> 
> 
> Poodle, I can't wait to see pics of your pups. I know they are all just beautiful! I SO miss the show coat on my standard..I want another pup.
> 
> What a sad story about the service dog. Its a shame that his owner won't even take the time to brush him out, obviously he would do anything for her. So sad. What a great person you are to have taken such good care of him, and getting a groomer to get him finished up. Unfortunately, I see things like that almost daily as a groomer. I guess thats why many of us groomers get so frustrated with some clients...to see this over and over and over again, the pain and condition of many dogs..there is no excuse for it. I am so tired of hearing how they can't afford to have the dog's groomed often....One of these days..I am going to burst and let it slip that its doesn't cost a DIME to BRUSH YOUR DOG!...then I will be in trouble huh....
Click to expand...


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

Graco, this has been eating me up inside more so than usual lately.
I am at the point where I am fed up and thinking about changing professions. 
I just am seeing it so often that I am afraid one of these days I am going to blow up on somebody, after keeping my cool for so long.
I had two like that today.

When I called the owner of a terribly matted cocker after her shave he says, 
"How did she get all those matts?"
I said "You'll have to tell me!"
I am thinking well I dunno, the Matt Fairy must have visited her....

It's wearing me out emotionally.


----------



## Graco22

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Graco, this has been eating me up inside more so than usual lately.
> I am at the point where I am fed up and thinking about changing professions.
> I just am seeing it so often that I am afraid one of these days I am going to blow up on somebody, after keeping my cool for so long.
> I had two like that today.
> 
> When I called the owner of a terribly matted cocker after her shave he says,
> "How did she get all those matts?"
> I said "You'll have to tell me!"
> I am thinking well I dunno, the Matt Fairy must have visited her....
> 
> It's wearing me out emotionally.


Groovy, I completely know what you mean. It is very hard to love animals like we do, and see the neglect that we see, knowing full well there is nothing we can do about it in the future. I have learned some things that do make it easier to get thru to some clients, and learned ways to avoid seeing it in my salon on a regular basis. It is hard to explain to owners, in a nice way, that a severely matted pet, with flaming ear infections and skin conditions is neglect. But sometimes, thats what you have to say to them. I have said," I know you probably aren't aware, but Fluffy being in this condition, with the severe matting, where his skin isn't able to breathe, and pain every time he walks and the matts pull on his skin, is actually neglect in the eyes of the law." That has angered some people, and some people have really opened their eyes. I have really tried to do my best with educating clients about the impacts of skin problems, matting, ear infections, nails curled under, etc. and the effects of having to shave so close. I tell people straight up when I have to shave a severly matted pet that they can almost count on a vet visit, because once this is off, and the skin can breathe again, your pup is going to feel wierd, and probably scratch himself bloody. I explain how it can be avoided next time, and how often the pet SHOULD be coming in..I don't try to get the once a years on a monthly schedule though, cause its just not going to happen. I try for 3 or 4 months....then when they are doing that, I shorten the time. I swear by reminder cards! They are cheap, easy, and they WORK! The once a years, I send a reminder in 6 months..with notes on it like "prevent uncomfortable matting by getting groomed now" or "its been 6 months since Fluffy was groomed" etc. They really do help get people back in. 

When none of this works for a client, and they just keep bringing in a dog in neglectful shape, I keep raising the price. (I charge way more for cases like that anyway) I tell them "because Fluffy is in such bad shape, its going to be XXX dollars today. Then they can take it or leave it. It helps weed out some of the clients that don't care for their pets coats, because they usually don't want to pay that much..hence the yearly grooming. Then they go somewhere else that is cheaper, and I don't have to cry while I groom their dog, while they trot happily out of the salon like not nothing. 

Another thing that has helped me TONS is going to grooming trade shows. We as groomers can gain so much from each other, our experiences, and the knowledge that is out there from the leaders in this industry. There are some very smart people out there that have the business savvy I never used to have. Dealing with people used to be SO hard for me...I am shy by nature, and I just didn't know what to say or how to say it. Since attending lectures, seminars, etc. from groomers, for groomers, I have learned how to tactfully approach situations, without putting the client on the defense, and actually getting the situation bettered. I strongly recommend going to a show near you if you can get the chance. The Atlanta Pet Fair is coming up in March, and if you can get up to it, its a great show, great seminars, TONS of shopping, and they have so many great gettogethers for groomers. Sometimes you just need to vent to other groomers, hear their experiences, let them hear yours, and even taking one tidbit of info from that, can make all the difference. Try not to let bad clients ruin your love for grooming.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Graco, this has been eating me up inside more so than usual lately.
> I am at the point where I am fed up and thinking about changing professions.
> I just am seeing it so often that I am afraid one of these days I am going to blow up on somebody, after keeping my cool for so long.
> I had two like that today.
> 
> When I called the owner of a terribly matted cocker after her shave he says,
> "How did she get all those matts?"
> I said "You'll have to tell me!"
> I am thinking well I dunno, the Matt Fairy must have visited her....
> 
> It's wearing me out emotionally.


Groovy, one thing that helps is that when the owners are actually there, to consciously take a good feel of the dog BEFORE the owner leaves... 

Before booking, ensure that you tell owners that a dog of 'such and such size' STARTS at such and such price...the price can go up due to matting or temperment. This in itself gives you leeway to tell the owner that "today" your price was "this" due to this... 

If they have trouble accepting that their dog is actually matted, hand them a comb and ask them to start combing the dog out, all the way down to the skin...they will quickly realize that you are not 'inventing the dogs matts, just to shave it off, or save yourself some work'...This tends to work on even some tough clients. Most won't even START combing, before they reconsile to the fact that they waited too long between their groom, and have just been ratted out. 

With all of that in mind, tell the owners over and over, and over again (if that's what it takes) that you are not here to hurt their dog, or make grooming an unpleasant experience, and that if their dog is matted, and they NEED it combed out, that is exactly what it is for their dog...unpleasant. 

If you can comb it out, utilizing hi vo dryers, and good cleansing baths to help release the dirt that keeps the matts tight, then comb it out, but if it has to be shaved, then shave it...we are here to serve the dogs, NOT so much the owners...especially if it is for vanity that they want the dog brushed out! 
Do what is best for the dog, even if the owner doesn't necessarily agree with it; if they decide to leave, then let them go...they obviously 'enjoy hurting their dogs' when they don't realize what they have to go through in order to get brushed out (when matting is severe).


----------



## Corrinne

These before and afters are cool...I can't wait to take some snapshots of my clients and post some. Some excellent grooming work you all have posted!


----------



## Graco22

Look at poor Baby Girl. Her daddy has been out of work for a few months, and said he got bored, and the cat needed grooming..He figured how hard could it be, right? Well, this is why beard trimmers should not be used on cats..I don't know if you can see the red irritations, and the scrapes from the blade in the pic or not, but she was covered in them. At least he finally gave up and called me..I didn't take and after, cause I forgot..but she got evened up as much as possible..I told them I wouldn't shave her with a 40 blade, and thats what would have been necessary to even her up. She left the salon a much happier kitty.


----------



## myminpins

Why do people cut their cat's fur??? I've had tons of cats over the years, long hairs, short hairs, etc., and NEVER EVER have I cut their fur. I brushed some of them but rarely. Cats generally take good care of their fur themselves unless they're very old, ill or get into something sticky.

Poor kitty


----------



## SMoore

A few from the shop I work at. The only one i've groomed is the cocker spaniel named cookie and she just came in for a bath today. She gets a bath every thursday and a groom every 6 weeks. I think it's been about 3 weeks since her last groom. I'm still in training as far as grooming goes but im enjoying it.


----------



## JRT_Rattie_Mom

I did my very first SCW and Cairn Terriers this week... they aren't that common here. I am always so nervous when I haven't done a breed before! I know they're not "perfect" but both clients were very pleased.. and that's what matters most to me!


----------



## Love's_Sophie

SMoore said:


> A few from the shop I work at. The only one i've groomed is the cocker spaniel named cookie and she just came in for a bath today. She gets a bath every thursday and a groom every 6 weeks. I think it's been about 3 weeks since her last groom. I'm still in training as far as grooming goes but im enjoying it.


Wow Cookie is really shiney!!! 

I have to ask though, but do the owners like her pattern so far down her butt? Eew...Lol!!!


----------



## SMoore

Yep, Cookie has been going to this place since I believe I saw on her card 2005 and has had the exact same pattern.

Several people have asked if they could change it and he always says no and is pretty specific on how she's groomed and what shampoos are used. 

She used to have really bad skin so that's why she comes so frequently for baths. He provides some specific vet shampoo that he has us use along with one of the exfoliating medicated shampoos we have. Ever since we've been doing that she hasn't had any trouble with her skin. We don't spray her with anything either just to avoid anything possibly irritating her.


----------



## Graco22

myminpins said:


> Why do people cut their cat's fur??? I've had tons of cats over the years, long hairs, short hairs, etc., and NEVER EVER have I cut their fur. I brushed some of them but rarely. Cats generally take good care of their fur themselves unless they're very old, ill or get into something sticky.
> 
> Poor kitty


Actually, you would be surprised how many kitties cannot or do not take good care of their coats. 25% of my business is shaving kitties....and they are almost always matted to some degree, because the cat can't or wont take care of the coat, and owners think cats always take care of their coats and don't need brushing and combing. Not true. The cat in the pictures was a matted mess on the underside and chest...and the owner hadn't touched that area...thank goodness. I see the most matting in persians, himmies, ragdolls and mainecoons...I have even seen my fair share of short haired cats, with terrible matting down the back and down the rear legs/butt area..usually those ones are just too overweight to physically reach those areas.


----------



## dansamy

SMoore said:


> A few from the shop I work at. The only one i've groomed is the cocker spaniel named cookie and she just came in for a bath today. She gets a bath every thursday and a groom every 6 weeks. I think it's been about 3 weeks since her last groom. I'm still in training as far as grooming goes but im enjoying it.


Cookie is VERY shiny!! What does he feed her?


----------



## SMoore

I believe he feeds her Natural Balance but I am not sure which variety of it.

I know when dropping her off he also gives us a little natural balance treat roll to give her during her visit. It's apparently one of the only treats she likes.


----------



## myminpins

Graco22 said:


> Actually, you would be surprised how many kitties cannot or do not take good care of their coats. 25% of my business is shaving kitties....and they are almost always matted to some degree, because the cat can't or wont take care of the coat, and owners think cats always take care of their coats and don't need brushing and combing. Not true. The cat in the pictures was a matted mess on the underside and chest...and the owner hadn't touched that area...thank goodness. I see the most matting in persians, himmies, ragdolls and mainecoons...I have even seen my fair share of short haired cats, with terrible matting down the back and down the rear legs/butt area..usually those ones are just too overweight to physically reach those areas.


Poor kitties  To be too overweight to groom properly 

I had a cat with a huge coat but she groomed herself perfectly until the day she passed away (age 13 or so). 

And these cats who are all matted (who are not overweight) are not left outdoors all the time or some such thing? Strange. I didn't know that. Learn something new every day


----------



## Graco22

myminpins said:


> And these cats who are all matted (who are not overweight) are not left outdoors all the time or some such thing? Strange. I didn't know that. Learn something new every day




Nope, almost all are inside kitties, part of the family, etc. Some cats have so much undercoat and are so thick, to ask a kitty to keep that matt free, its just too much. And some cats just don't give a whoop about cleaning all that hair and coughing up a hairball I guess...lol


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Finally uploaded a few pics...Lol

First one:

Old Cocker Spaniel...absolutely gorgeous old boy if I say so myself! I had to fix a few things on this guy; the 'normal groomer' leaves such a huge dome, that it looks utterly stupid...I took ALOT off, but didn't take as much as I would have liked, just because I didn't want to make the owner all 'weird' about such a huge change. The dog also has what is a common occurance in the groomers at this particular shop, which is a '1\2' on the ears, instead of the '1\3'; this drives me nuts, especially on dogs that don't have alot of length to their ears. Okay, enough ranting, here's the old dog...


----------



## melgrj7

I had snickers shaved twice, and she is a short haired cat. She is bad about grooming herself (better now a days). When I moved out I left her at my parents for almost a year, she got very depressed and just stopped cleaning herself at all, so I took her to get groomed. They had to shave her. I took her again one more time, just before I took her with me to our apartment and got her bathed and shaved again so we could start from scratch basically. I brush her regularly and she now cleans herself fairly well. I also got her weight down, my mom just left food out and snickers gorges herself if given the chance she she got very heavy.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

I have always fed my cats free choice, and I have never had a gorger yet, they have always been fit and trim; I wonder if it has to do with feeding it that way since it was little? That way they know it's always there, and don't have to pig out when it gets there? I think sometimes it also depends on what everyone feeds...I think with cats especially, they really should be on some kind of premium quality food, because they just handle the 'filler foods' differently than dogs-cats require alot more actual meat protien per serving than dogs seem to; they don't fill up on many commercial brands, and so wind up eating much much more than they need to.


----------



## melgrj7

Snickers is mentally a special needs kitty. I found her in a garbage bag when she was 3-4 weeks old. We free fed her for awhile but she never learned to self regulate her feeding, so when she was around 9/10 months old I started feeding her meals. She will eat until she pukes, then go back and eat more, puke, go back eat more, puke and so on. We rotate their foods, I prefer to feed them wellness canned and the 95% meat before grain canned foods a few times a week. However, right now they are getting mostly dry food, b/c of $$. They get rotated between wellness dry, felidae, evo.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Awww...poor dear!!!


----------



## Graco22

JRT, I somehow missed your pics! That cairn is adorable! I am not a SCWT fan..lol But he looks nice, especially for your first time. Next time he comes in, you can tweak some. They are not an easy breed to get down, and their heads still mess with me..lol Thankfully, I only have one that gets a breed standard head..


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Next one is an older Pomeranian; he was a total mess, although not extremely matted; the owner wanted him super short, but I just can't do that to these double coat dogs...I did him as short as I will willingly go on one (3 3\4 blade)...

"Bear Claws"









Ready to be clipped...









All finished...


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Next is an after only, of an old Lhasa mix; I should have gotten a before of him, because he was messy, and LOOKED old... He looked like a puppy once he was done (although I HATED his coat!!!), and his owner was extremely pleased! 










Another Cocker; she was a huge mess, and though I wanted to be able to leave her longer like her owner wanted, I wasn't going to spend the time it would have taken to properly clean her up; her owner didn't like it, and she didn't like the extra fee I charged for her being such a mess, so there's no way she would have liked the charge it would have taken to brush her out...Lol! Live and learn, hopefully!


----------



## Patt

I think they all look great, you did a fantastic job. I hated seeing those long nails, poor dog. I loved the finished look on the Pom, looks like a puppy. Since the Cocker was in such bad shape, how were her ears.... infected?


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Patt said:


> I think they all look great, you did a fantastic job. I hated seeing those long nails, poor dog. I loved the finished look on the Pom, looks like a puppy. Since the Cocker was in such bad shape, how were her ears.... infected?



Amazingly her ears looked and smelled really good...they had a bit of grease in them, but nothing like I've seen in the majority of matted mess dogs.


----------



## SMoore

Bean is my managers dog and I offered to give him a bath and a brush today. She grooms him herself at home. He's one of the sweetest schnauzers i've ever met.


----------



## SMoore

Oh and here is a ChowXShep mix that one of my coworkers was working on. This pup is crazy. I liked the dogs long hair, i hate that they shave her :- /


----------



## Patt

Aww Bean is a cutie along with the name. Bean is a very popular name nowadays, I didn't like it at first but now I think it is really cute. 

I agree, too bad they shaved the Chow X, did they get to close on her belly? I guess in a few weeks it will look better. Odd they shaved her during winter time, or maybe you are in the south.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Older chubby Lhasa...he's a sweet boy, but hates standing more than he wishes too...he always has to have a belly 'hoist' to keep him up...



















After only, of old Pom...also very overweight...he stood pretty good though atleast!


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Another after of an old pom...he is from the same home as the black one above; also extremely overweight...it must have been chubby dog day the other day, because I also had two springers who were very overweight too...Lol!









After of a Bichon mix


----------



## Patt

Awesome job on the Bichon. I use to have one, they are wonderful pets and look so beautiful after a professional grooming job.

I HATE seeing chubby (FAT) pets. I wish these people knew what they are doing to the health of their dogs. So sad.


----------



## woofy

I posted these pics in another post but they match in this one too so ill share  im not a pro obviously but this girl need help
so before:









After:


----------



## dane&cockermom

my goodness i need to start taking pictures again!

everyone's dogs are so beautiful!


----------



## SMoore

I spent 4 hours brushing out this poor pup, I wish I had a pic from when he first got here but all I have is after the brushout and after his groom.










After his brushout









after groom

I had never done a labdoodle before :- /


----------



## Graco22

Here's a few I have done in the last few days. Charlie, a white schnauzer. Lulu a pom. Molly, an airedale that hadn't been groomed since I did her for a breed club seminar in August. Her rear end looks a bit funky in the after photo...I don't know if the light was hitting it or what..lol And Mojo, a shihtzu.


----------



## Patt

WOW you worked your magic on those dogs, they are gorgeous. JOB WELL DONE!!!!


----------



## Max'sHuman

I LOVE the cut you did on that Pomeranian....she looks like a little fox. You are very talented.


----------



## Beethoven

Poor overweight pomeranians... It's sad they're overweight, but I can't help but giggle at how silly they look when they're that rolly-polly.


----------



## Graco22

Max'sHuman said:


> I LOVE the cut you did on that Pomeranian....she looks like a little fox. You are very talented.


LOL, she does look like a little fox, and her mom just loves this cut on her. Thanks all for the nice comments on them.


----------



## mostlymutts

What???
No new pictures???
Waaaa.
This is one of my favorite threads. It is like watching a magic slideshow.


----------



## melgrj7

I love this thread too, I check almost daily to see if there are new before and afters!


----------



## Love's_Sophie

melgrj7 said:


> I love this thread too, I check almost daily to see if there are new before and afters!



I got more coming, but it won't be til sometime tomorrow evening


----------



## mostlymutts

Hurray! Can't wait! Thanks!


----------



## Graco22

I've been taking pics too for you guys...I will get them up in the next few days.  I enjoy seeing everyone's pictures too!


----------



## Graco22

Ok, its been doodle week. Here is a chocolate doodle pup, 2nd groom. And a black 7 month of doodle pup, first groom. There are pics of her before the bath, after the bath, and then after the groom. She was recently spayed, and they shaved all the way to her side..so she is looking a bit greyhound now that the long hair doesn't cover it..The really messed up her right front leg too..Why do they have to shave a 5x3 inch span on the leg for an IV? Drives me nuts...It will take 8 months for that to grow back to the length I just cut her down to...Looks terrible. Then we have a westie, who the owners want her to look nothing like a westie..so she gets a fluffy cut all over, and a short non westie face.


----------



## Graco22

Here's the rest. A black pom, Miles. A peekapoo, Ruffus.


----------



## deege39

I love the black pom! It looks like a little black bear cub or something...

I noticed the overweight pom pictures you posted earlier... : ( So said... I used to think it was cute to see a dog a little overweight and chubby, but since then I've seen and heard so much to discourage that. Supposedly 5 pounds or such extra on a dog is putting 20 extra pounds on their joints... Something like that, my exact pound-age may be off, but I can see where the trouble lies. : (

Too cute puppies though! : P


----------



## Love's_Sophie

deege39 said:


> I love the black pom! It looks like a little black bear cub or something...
> 
> I noticed the overweight pom pictures you posted earlier... : ( So said... I used to think it was cute to see a dog a little overweight and chubby, but since then I've seen and heard so much to discourage that. Supposedly 5 pounds or such extra on a dog is putting 20 extra pounds on their joints... Something like that, my exact pound-age may be off, but I can see where the trouble lies. : (
> 
> Too cute puppies though! : P


I know...I hate seeing overweight puppies, as much as I sometimes hate having to groom them; Most of them hate standing up...and you can hardly blame them, it just can be very difficult to groom a dog who smashes his butt to the table as soon as you release his hinder! The big overweight dogs are the ones I really hate having to groom sometimes, because they take a toll on my back, and it's bad enough on it's own! Oh well...someone's gotta keep the pooch from building up too much 'yuck' on his hind end, and I always try to educate the owners on the risks their pets are in, by being in such a state. 

I have really got to get my own 'new' pics up...it's just been hectic lately, but I promise I DO have more to share!


----------



## melgrj7

It really bugs me too when people let their dogs get very overweight. We have a few that come into daycare who are extremely overweight. We are constantly mentioning it to the owners that they should cut back on food, maybe walk the dog for 15-20 minutes a day. One of them is going to theravet for physical therapy because of her elbows and hips . . . if they would just get the extra oh 20-30 pounds off the dog she probably wouldn't need the therapy.


----------



## Graco22

melgrj7 said:


> It really bugs me too when people let their dogs get very overweight. We have a few that come into daycare who are extremely overweight. We are constantly mentioning it to the owners that they should cut back on food, maybe walk the dog for 15-20 minutes a day. One of them is going to theravet for physical therapy because of her elbows and hips . . . if they would just get the extra oh 20-30 pounds off the dog she probably wouldn't need the therapy.



I am terrible about this too, and not a single client gets past me without me at least mentioning it...over and over and over..I have heard every excuse...to "well, she just won't stop eating!!!!"..that client was told "well, I just can't groom her anymore, because I don't want her dying on my table." This poor sweet lab was SO fat, she could barely walk, and just hyperventilated the entire time..Poor thing. People overfeed their dogs..terribly...I have had many fix the problem though, and get their dogs down to a good weight. I have lots of stories about fat dogs, and the owners excuses...I tell it like it is...5 lbs extra on a shihtzu is ALOT to a dog that only should weigh 10-15 lbs...and 2 cups of food a day for a shihtzu is TOO MUCH!Ugh..don't get me started on this..LOL I can go all day.


----------



## mostlymutts

Thank you folks.
I love this thread!

edit:
Evidently, I stuck this in before I got to the end of the thread; I too feel bad about the chubby dogs...


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Graco22 said:


> I am terrible about this too, and not a single client gets past me without me at least mentioning it...over and over and over..I have heard every excuse...to "well, she just won't stop eating!!!!"..that client was told "well, I just can't groom her anymore, because I don't want her dying on my table." This poor sweet lab was SO fat, she could barely walk, and just hyperventilated the entire time..Poor thing. People overfeed their dogs..terribly...I have had many fix the problem though, and get their dogs down to a good weight. I have lots of stories about fat dogs, and the owners excuses...I tell it like it is...5 lbs extra on a shihtzu is ALOT to a dog that only should weigh 10-15 lbs...and 2 cups of food a day for a shihtzu is TOO MUCH!Ugh..don't get me started on this..LOL I can go all day.


I always hear the excuse of "fido won't stop eating..." I just say, "well, you control the food...you can just stop feeding her; no dog, unless it's got serious medical problems needs free choice." I also make sure to mention that many of the supermarket brands have an awful lot of starchy materials in them, so fido naturally gains more weight, even when on a 'decent' amount...then I tell them foods that might be more suitable for their dogs. I have had many clients on many of those 'diet' foods...and even these have a starchy ingredient as their first ingredient...it's no wonder why half of the pets we groom are so obese...we practically feed them McDonalds every day!!!


----------



## Graco22

Love's_Sophie said:


> I always hear the excuse of "fido won't stop eating..." I just say, "well, you control the food...you can just stop feeding her; no dog, unless it's got serious medical problems needs free choice." I also make sure to mention that many of the supermarket brands have an awful lot of starchy materials in them, so fido naturally gains more weight, even when on a 'decent' amount...then I tell them foods that might be more suitable for their dogs. I have had many clients on many of those 'diet' foods...and even these have a starchy ingredient as their first ingredient...it's no wonder why half of the pets we groom are so obese...we practically feed them McDonalds every day!!!



I do the same thing Sophie...they all get a list of what is a decent food, and why its better than the corn they are feeding.


----------



## salask

I'm not a groomer but i have a before and after picture of Lady:

















Sorry, she hates pictures and refuses to look at the camera


----------



## SMoore

This dog came in today one whole mat pretty much. I was able to salvage some head/face hair and that was really about it.

The owner was half crying when she came in. Apparently she went off to college for a year, left the dog with her mother and came back to the dog in this condition. 

His name is Dimi and he was a total sweetheart. He was grouchy and kind of growled when he came in but was great on the table and much more friendly after the coat came off.



















Took quite a few pics so I put them all in one.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Poor Dimi!! 

Okay, I've been promising pics, so here goes...

First a Springer...


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Next a SCW...


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Next...West Highland White


----------



## 0hmyd0g

The first one is Miles, a poodle x bichon in a kennel clip. The second one is a very matted Ceaser, the Standard poodle. I told his human mom that "the only place he isn't matted is down his back. If I left that long he would have a mohawk". and She told me "YES! give him that! a long strip down his back!" But the third picture is his brother in the after. They both had the same hair cut for the same reasons, only Ceaser had no mustache. And the last one is my baby dog, Pixel.


----------



## Graco22

Here's a few from this week. A giant schnauzer, Ariel. A cute little black cocker, Bella. A very old golden, one of her twice yearly "puppy cuts" and a poodle mix in a short cut with a round face.


----------



## Graco22

An adorable pom mix named Dolce, a mini schnauzer shavedown with a really short breed face named Joker, and a not so happy kitty, Yum Yum, whose owner is blind and likes to keep her short so its easier for him to keep up with the hair around the house.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

Beautiful grooms, everyone!

Graco - we wear the same apron.

Sorry to hijack - may I ask if you guys are certified and through which association? I am looking into this and I want some opinions on which is the best to go through.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Sorry to hijack - may I ask if you guys are certified and through which association? I am looking into this and I want some opinions on which is the best to go through.


I'm not certified; sometimes I wish I was because then I would have even more credibility as a groomer, but I have come across certified groomers who are alot less meticulous with grooming than I am; so in a way, it is not certification that gives you credibility in the business. It's how good you are with every dog, not just one test out in order to get cerified.


----------



## Graco22

I am not certified either, though I have thought about using my competition dogs to certify with after the classes, just never do it. The big problem I have with certification ( and I don't know how to put this nicely, so I will just say it )is I see MANY certified groomers, in the competition ring and out, that are nowhere near what my expectations are in a finished groom from a "certified" groomer. I have seen cuts from certified groomers that I wouldn't let go out of my salon on a pet. And there is no continued education required to keep your certification up to date, (just pay your yearly dues)and we all know that we can forget things, etc..I think continued education should be required. If I were to certify, I would either go thru ISCC or NDGAA, and maybe IPG now that they are raising their standards. IPG just raised passing to a 86%...can you believe it was even lower? I don't want to be certified with others that barely can get a C grade, ya know..Certification should be HARD, and should be the cream of the crop..not anyone who picks up shears. And I mean NO offense to anyone that is certified, etc..I just think its too easy, and its meaning is gone because of it. My winning photos on my wall at the shop mean more to clients than me telling them I am certified...Plus, add in that the box stores "certify" groomers, and so does every grooming school...Those certifications are nothing more than saying they passed school, or passed the box store's training..All clients hear is the word certified...then get a bad groom, and wonder about all certified groomers...Anyway..sorry to rant on about this..its a peeve of mine. ISCC and NDGAA are tougher, ISCC being the hardest and the one that means the most in my opinion.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

I agree with you, I would not judge a groomer's skill on whether or not they were certified. I don't think I even know of any groomers in my town who are certified.
I am just curious to see which association would be best to go through, so I can make a decision whether or not to do it...it's a bit pricey and I want to make a good choice.

Thank you for your input, I will keep it in mind.


----------



## Patt

Beautiful job on all the before's and after's, they all look gorgeous.


----------



## SMoore

A young goldendoodle puppy named Chloe

before









after


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

Aww she looks great! Did she behave well? Those puppies can be a PITA!


----------



## SMoore

She was actually wonderful. She would mouth a little on my hands when anywhere near her back feet and she did the same in the bathtub too. I checked her feet out to see if anything was hurting her but she just seems sensitive there.

I told her owner and she also mentioned that she gets mouthy when she messes with her back feet as well..no hard biting just mouthing.

She was a total doll though I just hope her mommy keeps her brushed out!


----------



## mostlymutts

Thanks guys!
I always enjoy the pictures.


----------



## HyperFerret

I know I'm a little late but I wanted to include one of mine. I'm not a professional groomer. I only groom my dogs and my friends dogs. Here's one of my friends dog. He's a toy poodle and his name is Pinky. She waited forever to have him groomed and she wanted him simply shaved. 

Before



















After

I thought all the hair around him made for an interesting photo. (I don't have a grooming table, lol.)


----------



## Graco22

HyperFerret said:


> I know I'm a little late but I wanted to include one of mine. I'm not a professional groomer. I only groom my dogs and my friends dogs. Here's one of my friends dog. He's a toy poodle and his name is Pinky. She waited forever to have him groomed and she wanted him simply shaved.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what a transformation. Good thing she wanted him shaved...from the looks of that matted coat, thats all you were going to be able to do anyway. Too bad she waits so long and lets it get to that point.  Great job getting the poor guy cleaned up. Hopefully she won't wait so long next time.
Click to expand...


----------



## HyperFerret

Graco22 said:


> Wow, what a transformation. Good thing she wanted him shaved...from the looks of that matted coat, thats all you were going to be able to do anyway. Too bad she waits so long and lets it get to that point.  Great job getting the poor guy cleaned up. Hopefully she won't wait so long next time.


Yeah it was matted all right and it took a bit to get through his coat. Surprisingly, he didn't give me any fuss. She never wanted any thing other than a shave so I don't know why she always waited so long between groomings. However, she no longer has that dog. Once she had a baby she got rid of Pinky but kept her other small dog. She never really liked Pinky anyway, she always called him "Stinky Dog". I thought he was a sweet pretty dog imo.


----------



## Graco22

Here's a few more of mine from this past week. 

A bichon/poodle mix..who was way to excited about his new "do" to hold still for an after pic..so his head is blurry..lol

A tiny, 12 year old pom who has gotten shaved for a very long time. You can see in the before pic how her coat is ruined, to those of you that haven't seen what shaving can do to a double coat. She is a wiggler too, so I only got an after head shot. 


A cockapoo, who looks almost just like a cocker, but he's tiny.

And a shihtzu/chihuahua mix..first time groom for her.


----------



## Graco22

And the rest of the pics. 


A havanese puppy. A doodle, and a shihtzu.


----------



## Graco22

HyperFerret said:


> Yeah it was matted all right and it took a bit to get through his coat. Surprisingly, he didn't give me any fuss. She never wanted any thing other than a shave so I don't know why she always waited so long between groomings. However, she no longer has that dog. Once she had a baby she got rid of Pinky but kept her other small dog. She never really liked Pinky anyway, she always called him "Stinky Dog". I thought he was a sweet pretty dog imo.


Aw, how terrible...maybe he was stinky because SHE let him get into that condition. Shame on her. Hopefully she at least gave him to a more responsible home and the little guy is doing well. So sad.


----------



## HyperFerret

I was thinking the very same thing about the "stinky dog" bit. Poor guy. When he first arrived he was a slow wobbly thing. After I fixed him up he was bounding with energy.  I don't know if the owner put him in the paper or what, so I don't know who ended up getting him.



Graco22 said:


> And the rest of the pics.
> 
> 
> A havanese puppy. A doodle, and a shihtzu.


I forgot, I ment to include:

In the before pic of the havanese puppy, she looks like a stuffed animal toy.  And what is a "doodle"?


----------



## Graco22

Thanks Ferret. Yeah, the havanese puppy was cracking me up...I was making wierd noises to get her to look at the camera, and the first time she turned her head almost upside down..you know when they cock their heads? LOL Funny stuff. A doodle is what they are calling these large standard poodle mixes...Like a Labradoodle or a goldendoodle...Unfortunately I have even seen Aussiedoodles and Irishdoodles, etc. I am not a doodle fan, or a fan of purposely breeding these mixes...the health problems are horrid for many of them. Anyway, this particular doodle is a goldendoodle, and he is HUGE! Way bigger than a golden or a standard poodle...Don't know where those genes came from..but I have seen lots of them that are just huge.


----------



## HyperFerret

Oh okay. I never really understood the "designer dogs" thing. People are paying a LOT of money for mix breeds.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

I have an aussie-doodle coming in next month! 

"He has some matts"

LOL, we'll see....! I won't do anything drastic, but I have a feeling he's gonna need a 7 strip.....

Love the pictures, especially the pom!!


----------



## melgrj7

We have a few golden poodle mixes that come into the daycare that are HUGE. They look huge and gangly . . . I have been wondering why they end up so big, it would be interesting to find out.


----------



## dane&cockermom

a samyoed i did today. poor things rear was so ridiculously matted. it was either this, or pull and yank and bursh for hours.

sorry i always forget the before pictures. :/


----------



## deege39

Wow! Pretty dog! Kinda looks like a Lion... Rawr!: P


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

Woah - I LIKE that!!! That is a really cool lookin dog! If my dogs had the hair for that I would like them to look that way.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

The problem with clipping off a double coated dog's coat off, is that it can often take a LONG time to come back in normal (like the old pom in Graco's post)...if you start shaving it, you better be prepared to do it over and over, cause sometimes once is all it will take to ruin a dog's (hair) growth.


----------



## Graco22

Here's a close up pic of the damaged pom's coat, caused by shaving. Thankfully, her owner keeps her shaved now, as you can see, its not pretty.


----------



## dane&cockermom

Love's_Sophie said:


> The problem with clipping off a double coated dog's coat off, is that it can often take a LONG time to come back in normal (like the old pom in Graco's post)...if you start shaving it, you better be prepared to do it over and over, cause sometimes once is all it will take to ruin a dog's (hair) growth.


i informed the parents. they understood. it sucks i had to do it. but if i wasn't so forgetful and took a before picture, you would have seen why i had to do it.


----------



## 4lilmunchkins

Great thread! You all are very talented  The before and after's are incredible!


----------



## HersheyBear

I'm not a groomer but I enjoy the before-and-after comparisons. The dogs look so happy afterward!


----------



## KintaroLove

Graco- is barons coat naturally very wooley as it looks in the pic?

how big do stanrd poodles get? can they get really really big? I've only seen medium sized standards in real life and i was considering a second dog


----------



## Graco22

Kintaro, Yes, Baron's coat is pretty wooly. He has a pretty nice coat. Correct poodle coat is coarser textured. It helps keep matting at bay, and scissors up nicely. Soft coated poodles matt like crazy, and are hard to scissor without scissor marks, etc. He is a farm dog, runs on the cow/goat/horse farm and they NEVER brush him..The burrs and mud brush and wash right out, and he is never matted, even after 6 weeks, all due to correct coat. 



Correct size for standards is no higher than 26 inches at the withers I believe..They are not supposed to be a huge dog, and many consider them more towards the medium size of breeds. However, some backyard breeders are breeding these poodles they call "Royal Standards" and they are breeding them way bigger than they are intended to be. If you want one that is correct in size, search out a good breeder that shows and does the health testing, as there are many health issues with standards, and many can be tested for before breeding. 

I can't say enough good things about standards, as I am sure Poodleholic can add to..They are great all around dogs..great for kids, single people, couples, families, older people,etc. They love to fetch and play, but aren't crazy/wild active dogs. They the the second smartest dog breed, and learn VERY fast. My standard was completely potty trained at 4 months old, and learned all his commands shortly thereafter. They want to please their people, and do everything they can to do what you want them to do...(unlike terriers.. I would have more standards if I had a bigger house...and someday I will!


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Hey, now, don't forget Minis...tehehehe! My mini poodle boy is very much a 'big dog in a little dog package'! 

He has been easy to potty\crate train, and knows his basic commands, along with shake, spin, and 'sit pretty'\beg. 

I would have gotten a Standard, Aussie, or Golden, if I weren't living in an apartment, but my family has had Mini's for as long as I can remember, so I am very familiar with them and their fun attitude, and trainability. Mine hasn't gotten his adult coat yet, but he should have a decent one, as I have seen both parents, and they had nice coats.


----------



## Graco22

LOL Sorry not to include the mini's..I have never had a mini, but I like big dogs better than small ones..I have Devon Rex kitties, and small dogs can get thru my kitty doors into the cat food and litter...LOL Mini's are definitly a big dog in a little body!


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Graco22 said:


> LOL Sorry not to include the mini's..I have never had a mini, but I like big dogs better than small ones..I have Devon Rex kitties, and small dogs can get thru my kitty doors into the cat food and litter...LOL Mini's are definitly a big dog in a little body!


I hear you on the preference, for sure...I really prefer bigger dogs, but considering I don't have any idea how long I'll be an 'apartment dweller', I decided to get a smaller dog. I really miss my larger dogs, though!


----------



## Love's_Sophie

I have more pics, but I can't find my camera cord...uggh...sorry guys!


----------



## mostlymutts

Rats. I have been missing you guys.
You know, I can't find mine either...
When you find yours, maybe you can tell me where to find mine. LOL


----------



## mostlymutts

Okay.
I have to do it.
Bump. Bump.
(Where is everybody????)


----------



## Graco22

Sorry guys. I just got back in town from a grooming contest, and haven't had time to catch up. I have some pics from the contest, and will try to take some at the shop this week and get some posted this weekend.  Its getting to be a busy time of year for us groomers, but I will do my best to keep this thread alive and well, and I am sure the others will to.


----------



## mostlymutts

Hurray!
How did the grooming contest go?


----------



## Graco22

mostlymutts said:


> Hurray!
> How did the grooming contest go?



It went great, thanks for asking. I took 4 dogs. No good with the english setter, but I figured that before the show. THey are handstrips, and his coat was shot to start with. (the breeder/owner coat kings him.  I won my class with my airedale that I handstrip, finished 2nd with my standard in a german trim, and 3rd with an adorable little mix breed I borrowed from a client. When I get the picture CD from the show, I will post pics..though I do have some of the mix breed on my camera. 

My friends I went with did great too. They are in open division (with all the Groom Team members, etc...very tough). One placed second with her standard in show coat continental, and second in group (HUGE! for a show coat dog) and my other friend won her mixed breed class, and took first in group. She was up for Best in Show with him, but lost to a really nice mini poodle in german trim. Overall a great weekend. We came home with trophies and plaques, and more knowledge.


----------



## mostlymutts

Hurray! Glad you and your friends did well. Can't wait to see the pics.

Sorry to ask, but what does "coat kings" mean?


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Coat Kings are stripping tools. They can really break up and, thus, dry out a dog's coat, when used too often, or incorrectly. 

Good job at the show, Graco! 

Still haven't gotten a cord for my camera, and can't find it anywhere at home...uggh!


----------



## 1Horse1Dog1Cat

Just a quick question...

I just got a Border Collie/Australian Shepherd, she has probably a medium length coat, more coarse than soft. Do you guys ever get Border Collies?


----------



## Graco22

<<<<<<<<<<Sorry to ask, but what does "coat kings" mean<<<<<<<<<<<<

Don't be sorry to ask.  Like Sophie said, they are a tool, with curved "teeth" and the teeth have a blade on the underside. They are used to pull out undercoat on many breeds, but they also cut hair..Not good on the breeds whose coats need to lay flat, because what you get is alot of broken/cut coat, that then sticks up and curls. I rarely use them, though they can be a great tool on pets, I have yet to find them useful on a show coated dog of any breed. They just do too much damage to the topcoats. 

1Horse, yes, I get plenty of border collies. Did 3 today from the same family in fact. They certainly benefit from professional grooming.


----------



## mostlymutts

Ah. Thanks!

I feel sort of sad for one of my dogs. Whatever sort of mix she is, she really got the short end of the stick. She has a wirey coat, but absolutely NO undercoat. Her coat comes no where near lying flat. When I brush her, she is fluffy and smooth for about five seconds. Then all the hair is "clumped" back together.


----------



## Graco22

Here's some pics of my dogs from the show. The setter that I didn't place with, my airedale ( 1st place) I only have a full before pic, and after is only of his head, a few days later...and the mix breed before and after (3rd place)


----------



## Love's_Sophie

A kitty cat... (clickable thumbnails...not just teeny pics...Lol)
Ummm...why is there another cat sitting next to me?? (prebath\clip)


After (still looking for the 'other cat' I think!)


Aren't I so cute?? (she was really sweet too!)


----------



## mostlymutts

Graco--WOW on the mixed breed. I think he is my fav. Might end up being airedale when/if we get to see all of him. I think the setter is really a pretty dog. If you hadn't have been handicapped with him, I could have seen him being fantastic.

Love's_Sophie--LOL The poor thing is looking for her alter-ego. Bet she feels better.

I want to get the clippers after mine. We have had some 80 degree days. Then it turns around and snows. So not just yet I guess.


----------



## musicmom116

Love's_Sophie said:


> The problem with clipping off a double coated dog's coat off, is that it can often take a LONG time to come back in normal (like the old pom in Graco's post)...if you start shaving it, you better be prepared to do it over and over, cause sometimes once is all it will take to ruin a dog's (hair) growth.



How can you tell if the dog has a double coat? I'd like to know in case I decide to have Dallas shaved this summer. For those that don't know, Dallas is an Irish Setter/Poodle mix.


----------



## Graco22

Thanks Mostlymutts. She did turn out nice. Too bad her owners weren't able to see her in person, as they were/are in FL and by the time they see her, she will be grown out again. I hope to use her again in South Carolina in May though, if they let me take her again. She was such a good girl.


Musicmom, the chances of your dog having a double coat are practically non-existant if she is truly a setter/poodle mix. Double coated dogs are generally huskies, poms, shephards, border collies, aussies, etc. If you decide to clip/shave your dog, you should have no problems with it growing back just like it was...probably faster than you want it to. lol


----------



## mostlymutts

Good doG the damage I have done.

I was getting ready to clip everybody to include: the border collie, the aussie, the irish setter. Maybe not the little terrier mutt...

I clipped the assuie and border collie last summer. x.x


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

Such beautiful grooms! LOVE the mixed breed! Airedale face looks so nice.
You should be smiling in those pics!


----------



## Graco22

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Such beautiful grooms! LOVE the mixed breed! Airedale face looks so nice.
> You should be smiling in those pics!


Thanks Groovy. I take horrid pics..and I know it, so I am always so nervous when a photo is about to be snapped..lol Some people have been getting their picture CD's from the show...so hopefully in the next few days I will have mine, and can post the other dogs...I hope they got a good "candid" of my dale, cause my "win" pic is terrible..he was moving, so a front leg is out of line, and his head is turned from the camera.  


Mostlymutts, did their coats come back ok? I find its about a 50/50 shot with doublecoated dogs. Some grow back just fine, and others...not so much. lol Oh you have an Irish setter! I have been searching for an Irish to use in the competitions, and there just aren't any around here..no breeders either. They are so pretty!


----------



## Graco22

Here's my airedale, before and after from the show. He is hand stripped. I won the class, under Jay Scruggs, which was HUGE for me...he is a stickler of a judge! LOL


----------



## Graco22

And here is my standard, in German trim with terrier tail..cause the shaved tail is just too ugly for me..lol 2nd place with him.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

Beautiful. I always have trouble getting the faces on airedale types to look so nice like that. And the german....I have never ever had anyone request that....but they came out wonderful, great job!


----------



## Graco22

Thanks Groovy. Yeah, Airedale heads I struggled with for awhile, and it is VERY hard to get a correct head on them (and WHFT, welsh, etc.) if not stripped. That fuzzy, fluffy hair just never lays right, and its very hard to get the right look. I never have anyone ask for a German trim at the salon either..I try to "push" some clients towards it (like the chronic ear infection poodles) but few want to try it. I think its a very manly cut for a poodle.


----------



## Pai

Graco22 said:


> And here is my standard, in German trim with terrier tail..cause the shaved tail is just too ugly for me..lol 2nd place with him.


That's a fantastic job... at the dog show I was at this month, I saw some in that clip that didn't have it half as well done as yours!


----------



## SMoore

the standard is beautiful, the only one i've seen wanting a german that came into the shop also wanted to leave semi-fluff on the ears. i thought it would look pretty weird but it came out all right.

and it is a more "manly" cut i think. i see very few standards that come through with a coat that can come out that nice. too many of them are rarely ever brushed out at all and are pretty much starting to form cords.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Springer shave off...




Mess of a cocker...


----------



## Love's_Sophie

One more of Cocker...


----------



## poodleholic

> I can't say enough good things about standards, as I am sure Poodleholic can add to..They are great all around dogs..great for kids, single people, couples, families, older people,etc. They love to fetch and play, but aren't crazy/wild active dogs. They the the second smartest dog breed, and learn VERY fast. My standard was completely potty trained at 4 months old, and learned all his commands shortly thereafter. They want to please their people, and do everything they can to do what you want them to do...(unlike terriers.. I would have more standards if I had a bigger house...and someday I will!



Oh yes, Standards are fabulous, and really great all around dogs! (I've got 3 now!) SO easy to train (Maddy was potty trained by 12 wks., and never had an accident, Lucia was 14 wks., no accidents - she's just now 7 months!). My "kids" help me bring in groceries from the car, take out the garbage for me, find and bring me the remote, the phone, my purse, keys, well, you name it! They've got a marvelous sense of humor, and are so much fun to have around. 

As for size, AKC breed standard just says over 15" at the withers, but there's no limit stated. Beau is over 26", but under 27", Maddy is 24", and Lucia is still growing, but, will probably be 24". RUN, don't walk, away from a breeder selling "Royals," as there's no such thing. 


Greyco - FABULOUS grooming on all - the mixed, Airdale, and the German Trim is stunning! Wish I had taken a pic of Beau in the German Trim when I put a (FAKE) diamond stud on one shaved ear! It was one of those stick-on gems, and he looked so studly! LOL I've let him grow out, because I'm spending a lot of time taking care of show coat on Lucia! Actually, coat care is easy, just time consuming (with all that hair) and bathing every week, in addition to bi-weekly baths for the other two Standards, and the Shih Tzu. Lucia is my little hair factory! LOL


----------



## MyAntsRMarching

winniec777 said:


> ok, i'm not a professional groomer, but this before and after really caught my eye -- what a transformation!! It's like a totally different dog!! (


bwhahahaha


----------



## mostlymutts

Graco22 said:


> Thanks Groovy. I take horrid pics..and I know it, so I am always so nervous when a photo is about to be snapped..lol Some people have been getting their picture CD's from the show...so hopefully in the next few days I will have mine, and can post the other dogs...I hope they got a good "candid" of my dale, cause my "win" pic is terrible..he was moving, so a front leg is out of line, and his head is turned from the camera.
> 
> 
> Mostlymutts, did their coats come back ok? I find its about a 50/50 shot with doublecoated dogs. Some grow back just fine, and others...not so much. lol Oh you have an Irish setter! I have been searching for an Irish to use in the competitions, and there just aren't any around here..no breeders either. They are so pretty!


Tee Hee about the horrid pics. The only one of me that ever comes out decent is my driver's license. 

The AS did not have a nice coat when I got him. x.x The BC came back okay though... Jeez. I hate that though, because they get SO hot in the summer. They do have a little swimming pool though; it's one of those castle sand-boxes.  

As for the Irish, he just showed up in the pasture. I made the compulsory phone calls, and no one ever claimed him. It's a pity, because someone did A LOT of work with him. He is way better behaved than any of my dogs.


----------



## Graco22

mostlymutts said:


> Tee Hee about the horrid pics. The only one of me that ever comes out decent is my driver's license.
> 
> The AS did not have a nice coat when I got him. x.x The BC came back okay though... Jeez. I hate that though, because they get SO hot in the summer. They do have a little swimming pool though; it's one of those castle sand-boxes.
> 
> As for the Irish, he just showed up in the pasture. I made the compulsory phone calls, and no one ever claimed him. It's a pity, because someone did A LOT of work with him. He is way better behaved than any of my dogs.


Don't feel bad. If you want to shave em, shave em. Just use caution in the sun. Many pet owners have their dogs shaved, and they swear they are cooler and more comfortable, even though it goes against "the coat insulation" theories...If it works for you and your dogs, I say go for it. That is great that the Irish is well trained and behaved! You are so lucky for him to have found you, and lucky he is so well trained..the setters tend to be a bit...hmmm how do I say this nicely....Happy, goofy, not so smart....type of dogs. Very loveable..just not always the brightest bulbs in the box. lol They sure are beautiful though!


----------



## mostlymutts

Graco22 said:


> Don't feel bad. If you want to shave em, shave em. Just use caution in the sun. Many pet owners have their dogs shaved, and they swear they are cooler and more comfortable, even though it goes against *"the coat insulation" *theories...If it works for you and your dogs, I say go for it. That is great that the Irish is well trained and behaved! You are so lucky for him to have found you, and lucky he is so well trained..the setters tend to be a bit...hmmm how do I say this nicely....Happy, goofy, not so smart....type of dogs. Very loveable..just not always the brightest bulbs in the box. lol They sure are beautiful though!


I guess I will have to read up on this. Shamefully enough, I have never heard of it...

My father won't go outside without a long-sleeve shirt on. He swears it is cooler than having the sun shine on his skin. I imagine it's about the same thing. I'll look into it though.

Merlin is indeed a great dog. I still feel bad for whoever lost him. If they had to let him go, I at least wish they knew he was okay.


----------



## mostlymutts

Hello?

Hellloooooo...

Anyone home?

Okay. Just checking.

(This thread was at the bottom of the page. And I miss hearing from you guys. x.x )


----------



## Graco22

Back from another show, so here's some pics. I won with my airedale, and placed 2nd with the standard poodle. I don't have any good pics of the dale until the professional ones come, but here is the poodle. This is the same poodle in some earlier posts in this thread..the farm dog..


----------



## mostlymutts

I love that cut.

Did you have a good time? 

Look forward to seeing the rest of the pictures.


----------



## Graco22

This is a standard I groomed for our local shelter. He was a "breeder" dump, if you can call her that. She was using him for stud with doodles...He was severly neglected, living in a barn. A huge hot spot and a ruptured ear drum, along with a bloody sneeze and viral infection were all that was wrong with him.  He is healing up nicely now, and I adopted him a few weeks ago. It turns out I will not be able to keep him though, as he is prey driven, and wants to eat my kitties and small dogs. So he is looking for his perfect, FOREVER home where he can be loved and cared for. He is just as sweet as can be...til a kitty comes round.  Belive it or not, his matts just brushed right out. His coat is the best poodle coat I have ever seen on a white. Just incredible to scissor..He would be a great competition dog for grooming shows. Here is Austin.


----------



## Graco22

And here's my dale. I didn't take before pics so its only the after pic. I was really happy with how he turned out, and ecstatic about 1st place, as I had to be in Open division at this show. It was a very small show compared to the others, but a win is a win right? LOL

Forgot to add, he is handstripped.


----------



## Dunixi

Graco, your work is beatiful.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Love the Standard; sad about his circumstances, and that you won't be able to keep him! He's so lovely!


----------



## Graco22

Thanks Dunixi. 

Sophie, the standard is such a good boy too. So sad that someone neglected him like they did. He is healing up nicely, and just went to his new home today. He is going to be a companion for an elderly man and his daughter. He just LOVED them when they visited today. I think its a perfect match, but if something doesn't work out, he will be coming back to me. So its a happy ending for that sweet dog.


----------



## Dunixi

You're welcome Graco. I am glad to read the standard found a home. I adore the look of poodles, but could never own one again. He is such a pretty boy too.


----------



## Tangles_42

Hi, this is Henry, he is 15 years old, but still scrubs up well


















This is meena, she hasn't been groomed for well over 6 months
I'm afraid her coat isn't strippable


----------



## Tangles_42

This is Jack, he comes twice a year for a shear off



































This is Daisy, I forgot to take the before picture
Thanks for looking


----------



## Graco22

Very nice grooms Tangles. The Westie is adorable, and I just love that little Jack! He looks like he would actually handstrip pretty nice, though I can see you clipper him..he's a once a year..poor guy. I always wonder why when owners see how cute their dog can look, they only get them groomed once a year...and they look at them ALL year long looking like a stray. LOL Maybe the ruff look is cute to them?


----------



## Tangles_42

Graco22 said:


> Very nice grooms Tangles. The Westie is adorable, and I just love that little Jack! He looks like he would actually handstrip pretty nice, though I can see you clipper him..he's a once a year..poor guy. I always wonder why when owners see how cute their dog can look, they only get them groomed once a year...and they look at them ALL year long looking like a stray. LOL Maybe the ruff look is cute to them?


Thanks Graco, To be honest I don't really do much hand stripping nowadays, I've Arthritis in my neck and after 37 years grooming my hands aren't too good either


----------



## Graco22

Tangles_42 said:


> Thanks Graco, To be honest I don't really do much hand stripping nowadays, I've Arthritis in my neck and after 37 years grooming my hands aren't too good either



I hear ya. I try to talk clients out of handstripping by how expensive it is, how time consuming, etc. etc..that usually works, and there are ways to clip and still retain some texture and color. I still have quite a few handstrips.. LOL


----------



## SMoore

This is Cosmo, I think he's the biggest Standard Poodle i've ever met. He's about 80lbs or so. He comes in every couple of months, his coat is amazing to work with. It's that thick coarse almost wirey texture and easy to scissor and anytime he's matted it brushes right out during fluff drying.


----------



## Tangles_42

Hi SMoore, He's a lovely big lad


----------



## Dunixi

sMoore...he's so pretty. After seeing all these pretty poodle pics I may have to reconsider Poodles for my next dog....


----------



## Graco22

Dunixi said:


> sMoore...he's so pretty. After seeing all these pretty poodle pics I may have to reconsider Poodles for my next dog....


Once you have a standard poodle, its hard to get any other breed of dog. LOL And they are addictive...can't have just one..


----------



## SMoore

How many dogs do you have Graco? I know at least one of the standards you have photos of on here is yours and the Airedale is too I believe. Do you have any others?


----------



## Graco22

SMoore said:


> How many dogs do you have Graco? I know at least one of the standards you have photos of on here is yours and the Airedale is too I believe. Do you have any others?


I just have the 2 dogs. The Airedale and Standard poodle. I want another standard and have since I got my Cash a few years ago. We just need a bigger house first. I have 14 or so Devon Rex kitties also, so we have a full house. Darn housing market..not a good time to sell our place so I can get another poodle..lol


----------



## Dunixi

lol I had a little poodle when I was like 3 or 4 and that thing was mean and dumb. It slept under the car tires..hence why he didn't live very long. I may just have to look at getting a Standard though...they are sooooooooooo pretty. *plots to convince fiance to get her a poodle as a playmate for Tiberius*


----------



## SMoore

I have one Standard, i havent updated my sig in awhile. I got this girl a few weeks ago from jenlanepoodles.com 

I still have a total of 4 dogs. The Saint Bernard died a few months ago  It was totally unexpected and I always said my next dog would be a Standard Poodle. It took awhile but I finally decided to get one.

She wasn't a puppy when I got her but already a year old. She was going to go into the breeders breeding program but there is a gap missing from her pedigree and some information was missing so she decided not to. 

Enjoy the pics and here is her pedigree: http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=363319

The breeder shaved her down and i'm letting her coat grow out again and will hopefully be able to play with it soon enough!


----------



## Dunixi

sMoore She is beautiful!!! I is sorry you lost your St. Bernard. I would love a St Bernard, a Great Dane or (now) a standard poodle as a playmate for my husky.


----------



## SMoore

Thanks, I still miss him very much. I would easily have another Saint Bernard again. He came from a very bad situation but was such a good and gentle dog (and at 180lbs you hope they're gentle! lol) At least the last two years of his life were good and he was very much loved.

I love Rumor though, the photos say Zoey but that was her old name. I changed it to Rumor when I got her. She's such a fun dog and always playing games. Her favorite game is to try and take the socks off my feet as i'm putting them on for work. I think she thinks it keeps me home just a bit longer!

I spent my entire day off working, i spent quite a bit deshedding my malamute/GSD mix (cain in my sig) he came out pretty nice though! I hate taking him to work with me because he hates kennels and will howl the entire time! I can't keep him in the grooming area with me because he leaps right over the grooming gate to greet everyone.

I'll get pics up in a few.


----------



## SMoore

Here they are. I also love how his coat came out, I used the tropiclean shampoo and it smells so good! Ignore his mean evil expression, for some reason cameras make him really nervous.


----------



## Dunixi

sMoore...very pretty. He is marked sorta like Tiberius. hehe


----------



## Graco22

SMoore, your parti is gorgeous. I love her color! When I got my cream boy, I was looking for a chocolate, but I couldn't find any with breeding that didn't fade out, and I don't like the faded brown. She is gorgeous though, and will look stellar once she gets some coat back on her. Very neatly marked too!


----------



## winniec777

SMoore said:


> I have one Standard, i havent updated my sig in awhile. I got this girl a few weeks ago from jenlanepoodles.com


She's beautiful! Looks like she's wearing a shrug!


----------



## SMoore

She's definitely quite the character! Thank you for all the wonderful compliments. 

Roughly how long does it take for a standard coat to grow back or does it vary? She has a wonderful coat to work with so i'm looking forward to it growing out. I'm not sure what kind of cut i'll put her in, i really like the lamb cut but i think it might take away from her markings if i keep her body short.

I really want to get better at scissoring so i'll probably be playing with her coat quite a bit if anything just for practice and because she actually enjoys the attention. As soon as I lower the grooming table she hops up on it and I have to do SOMETHING to her or she wont leave me alone. She adores being groomed.


----------



## Best*In*Show

IDK anything about growing-in timeline, but have fun with the eventual scissoring, she's beautiful!

I love this whole thead, so fun to look at.


----------



## Tangles_42

Two of todays dogs

This is Rex, he comes in once a year for a clip


















This is Jenny, she is clipped short because she is owned by a pensioner (senior citizen) so has to last for about 6 months


















Thanks for looking


----------



## Graco22

Smoore, yeah, it depends on the dog really. Some grow fast, and some grow slow. I took my standard down with a 4 blade from a continental in late October last year, and by March, he was in the full German trim in one of my earlier posts in this thread. I give him a product called Dream Coat, by Halo, and it really grows hair fast! If I am really rushing for coat, bathing weekly will grow coat fast too. 

Here is a little Doxie I handstrip every 3 months or so. His coat was blown, so down to the undies he went. He is adorable, and such a good boy. Took about an hour of work. I did some more finish work after the bath, but he had a lot of hair! LOL


----------



## SMoore

Beautiful doxie!

I've seen Dream Coat up at Petco. I use a product called Show Stopper I wonder if that helps at all? I also give her a bath about once a week. I like going to the lake at least once or twice a week so as you can imagine the dogs get pretty dirty.

I also love the smell of the shampoo I use on her. I alternate between Tropiclean and Earthbath and just love the smell so I keep her pretty clean.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

Beautiful grooms, guys. 

SM, I didn't know your SB passed.... so sorry.


----------



## bmeyer45

I'm not a professional groomer, just clip my own dogs..
cockapoo and miniature poodle.


----------



## bmeyer45

Had to make two posts to get closeups of their faces


----------



## Tangles_42

bmeyer: Well done, they look lovely


----------



## bmeyer45

Thanks!
other than being a squirmer, I love clipping the poodle. Just like shearing a sheep.
The cockapoo on the other hand isn't a squirmer, but his hair is strange and it takes a little more time to clip.


----------



## DragonsDustt

It's amazing how a dog looks totally different after a good grooming!! Great job


----------



## DragonsDustt

I did not groom him, but here are some befores and afters of my YorkiePoo, Benny


----------



## bmeyer45

Your Benny looks a lot like my Toby, except for the leg length...cute dog!


----------



## DragonsDustt

bmeyer45 said:


> Yours











Mine 


Oh my gosh - he does look like Benny! How cute!


----------



## Tangles_42

Toby..... A VERY wooly Westie


----------



## bmeyer45

looks nice!!


----------



## poodleholic

smore, your parti girl is gorgeous! Growth really does depend on the dog. I have two Standards who are hair factories, my third Standard grows slower, thank DOg! LOL I groom them myself at home, although Lucia's handler does her (I only shave FF&T).


----------



## melgrj7

:::cough:::


----------



## spugs

these all look great, your giving me some idea for my first trip to the groomers with my pup


----------



## Foyerhawk

My, I spent a very happy half an hour on this thread! Fun!


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Great grooms all...

Graco, I love that Doxie...what a cutie! I got to strip out a Cairn the other day...of course that was the day I forget the camera too...the owners loved how he turned out though; he had to go pretty naked too.


----------



## Groomer5220

I love that you guys groom dogs and keep their coats so nice because it really helps the health of the dog overall! You could save a dogs life!


----------



## bugster23

wow.. all the pictures are just... wow... 

i used to work in a shop where you could watch the groomers though the glass... 

its really wonderful how gracefull and fast you guys work.... you have my utmost respect!


----------



## Tangles_42

This is Inky
He is very difficult to groom, he is very snappy and awkward, he can't keep still for more than two seconds!
Not helped by the fact that is owner gives him treats while she tries to brush him, thus rewarding his bad behaviour


----------



## Tangles_42

SHOCKING !!!!!!





































His little face is still very stained, but he must feel a lot better.


----------



## Foyerhawk

That is abuse! Good lord! Poor baby. He looks 100% better after your loving touch.


----------



## Foyerhawk

I only have afters... here is a beautiful Golden Retriever I groomed after rescuing her, she was a MESS before I got my hands on her... I stripped out tons of fluffy white spay coat and a lot of burrs and she had two inch toe feathering- gross! Don't mind the Obama stuff, this was election day! lol The 2nd one, standing, is another Golden rescue right after I got him, took him to the beach, and cleaned him up.

I am not a professional- I learned from dog shows. I have, however, been a brusher/bather and done some private grooming. These are all I have to share... before and afters of my Whippet wouldn't be too exciting!


----------



## Tangles_42

Hi foyerhawk, your goldens look lovely. Its nice to see well groomed dogs after the morning I've had with that poor little Yorkie.


----------



## Foyerhawk

Thanks, they sure did turn out nice.

That poor Yorkie... that makes my heart hurt! At least they finally took him to get groomed, but damn.

I guess this is about as far as I can go with "grooming" for my Whippet lol


----------



## Graco22

Oh that poor Yorkie...I just don't understand how an owner can look at or touch their dog looking like that...horrible..but I see it too, so it happens way too much. You did a great job fixing him up. 

I am glad this thread came alive again. I have some pics I have been meaning to resize and get up here..so this was the kick in the rear I needed.


----------



## SMoore

Here is a before and after I did yesterday on a forum members dog (Karene's Great Pyrenees) She took the pics im just posting them.


----------



## Pai

Graco22 said:


> I am glad this thread came alive again. I have some pics I have been meaning to resize and get up here..so this was the kick in the rear I needed


That Peke/Tibbie(?) is lovely.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Here's a couple; I'm finally remembering to bring the camera to work with me again...

These two were mainly 'fluff and puffs' today, although the parti got his face, feet, sanitarys, and other light trimming done. My boy, the Apricot, got his back rescissored, as I have been working on getting him into the German style...I think we're pretty much there, now, yay; just needs more leg furnishings. 

First, the parti...this guy is a total wimp...doesn't stand, tries to hang himself, tries to jump off table, etc, etc...; I'm not sure why I even do him for my boss, because I never really feel satisfied with how he looks when I'm done...Lol...even after just a bath and trim! I guess it's just that I like scissoring, and I don't mind doing 'difficult dogs'...





My boy...Sirius...Forgive the 'long bangs', I'm trying to grow them out so I can pull them back into a topknot; I know, I know, he's in a German, but hey, I like topknots, so why not? Lol! 

Before...a VERY curly poodle!


After...oh yeah! HOT dog!!! Tehehehe....yeah, I'm biased...


----------



## Tangles_42

Lovely grooms guys!

Sirius is gorgeous


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Tangles_42 said:


> Sirius is gorgeous


Thank you! I love my little boy!


----------



## Tangles_42

This is little Timmy, he usually has a shampoo and tidy, his owner doesn't even like his ears trimmed. But today, as we are having a warm spell (hooray!) she has had him clipped short.








I'm afraid he's a bit camera shy, so I couldn't get very good photos


----------



## Tangles_42

And .........
This scruffy looking mutt belongs to me!!
Her name is Lily and I don't trim her at all


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Awww...Timmy looks even cuter with his hair shorter!


----------



## Graco22

Great grooms all! Here are 2 of my dogs from the show I just got back from this week in South Carolina. A standard, and mixed breed.


----------



## BrittanyG

I just tried my first cat grooming..don't laugh too hard.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Awwww...she looks like one of my black kitties


----------



## melgrj7

thanks everyone for adding to this thread


----------



## SMoore

Well I have two that needed to be groomed, i gave Vega (dark standard pup) his first lamb trim and Dodger just got fluffed out and I plan on doing her lamb trim tomorrow. She finally has enough coat to work with!

Gracco: That dream coat works WONDERFUL!

These two spend most of their time in the water... so i'm always tempted to go even shorter! I live right across from a lake so it's hard to resist taking them out there. Afterall they are water dogs.


----------



## Best*In*Show

These are all great grooms, especially Lily, the non-groom, er, groom. 

All these great pics -- kind of making me wish that I could be a groomer, myself.


----------



## baorb

When we first adopted her, we couldn't keep her inside long. She was not just dirty but smell so horrible.








After a few baths and a lot of brushing.


----------



## musicmom116

I just love all the before and afters on these dogs. Graco, I wish I lived near you, I'd let you take Dallas to one of your shows in a heartbeat. I know you would make her look AWESOME! I was thinking after my first attempt of grooming, I should take her before and after pic. And the after may look worse than the before. I open for any home grooming tips.


----------



## SMoore

I did Dodger's lamb cut yesterday.


----------



## Tangles_42

A couple of today's dogs

Annie


















Fudge


----------



## Tangles_42

Daisy


----------



## daysof_inspiration

Realization of the day:

Take dog to the groomer!
They look better, smell better, and are happier!


-posts note on fridge -


----------



## Graco22

Its been awhile, so here's a few. Poor Gus..this is after 1 1/2 years of NO professional grooming, and only a few chops of the scissors at home here and there along his back. He left a bald but VERY happy guy!


----------



## Graco22

Here's a cute little face on Maisy, and a dale, after only..can't get the before's to upload.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Graco22 said:


> Its been awhile, so here's a few. Poor Gus..this is after 1 1/2 years of NO professional grooming, and only a few chops of the scissors at home here and there along his back. He left a bald but VERY happy guy!


How is that not considered animal abuse??? Those nails are AWFUL!!!


----------



## Graco22

GottaLuvMutts said:


> How is that not considered animal abuse??? Those nails are AWFUL!!!



I agree..broke my heart. Unfortunately, I cannot do anything about this, because once they are in the salon, "taking care of it" there is nothing that can be done. And grooming needs/nails are not dealt with the same as a medical condition is..Sad because I know those matts were uncomfortable, his skin was red and irritated. At least he was feeling good when he left. Hopefully I will see him again MUCH sooner next time.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl

Graco22 said:


> I agree..broke my heart. Unfortunately, I cannot do anything about this, because once they are in the salon, "taking care of it" there is nothing that can be done. And grooming needs/nails are not dealt with the same as a medical condition is..Sad because I know those matts were uncomfortable, his skin was red and irritated. At least he was feeling good when he left. Hopefully I will see him again MUCH sooner next time.


That is so sad! How do you go about trimming nails that long to a reasonable length?


----------



## Foyerhawk

Wow, that's definitely abuse! What is wrong with people?


----------



## Graco22

railNtrailcowgrl said:


> That is so sad! How do you go about trimming nails that long to a reasonable length?



Its not that hard to trim nails when they are this length..its actually easier to tell you the truth. For some reason, when nails get to this length, the quik (vein in the nail) recedes way up towards the foot..(maybe in preparation for the nail breaking off, if the body can be that smart?) so the nails can be safely trimmed WAY back very easily. As you can see in the photo of just the nails, how much of the nail was able to be trimmed off.


----------



## Foyerhawk

This is the part of working at a grooming shop that I find bittersweet. It's great to be able to help dogs feel better, but it sucks horrifically to see that crap day in and day out. I think obesity is animal abuse, too, and so I was constantly mad since most dogs are fat! 

You did a great job on him, as on all the ones you share.


----------



## melgrj7

Poor Gus At least he is feeling better now! 

The dale looks good!


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl

Graco22 said:


> Its not that hard to trim nails when they are this length..its actually easier to tell you the truth. For some reason, when nails get to this length, the quik (vein in the nail) recedes way up towards the foot..(maybe in preparation for the nail breaking off, if the body can be that smart?) so the nails can be safely trimmed WAY back very easily. As you can see in the photo of just the nails, how much of the nail was able to be trimmed off.


I'm glad to hear that. It's so cool how nature works itself sometimes. Hopefully they'll bring him back before he gets that bad again.


----------



## frillint

WOW, all of thoes dog look amazing! and they look SOOOO happy in the afterward pix. GREAT JOB ALL OF YOU GROOMERS.


----------



## susieihavenolife

It took me a little while to get through all of the post, but all of you are a very talented bunch! I have a great groomer here that I have taken my older two dogs to for the last 8-9 years. I just got a Shih Tzu mix in March and two weeks later went back and rescued his sister who had not been adopted yet. They got their first hair cut in May. Their regular groomer did not have any available appointments for a couple of months so I let them book me with someone else in the shop. Big mistake, Beau looked terrible for a month and a half. They just had their second cuts with my regular groomer (I will wait a couple of months next time if necessary). I will try to attach some before and after pictures. 

Now that I know everything that you go throught I will try to be even more vigilant in their at home grooming. My bichon has severe skin allergies, that the vet and I have tried everything I can think of to do. I really don't want to keep him on daily meds. I have him on a special diet and he only drinks Britia filtered water now (so all the dogs get the same thing because George is sneaky!) I just read some great things about calm coat and ordered the complete set of that to try with him. Any other suggestions? He gets hotspots, digs at his paws, and his eyes weep constantly.

Beau's first hair cut

Beau's second hair cut

Daisy's first hair cut

Daisy's second hair cut


----------



## Fredsmama

I loved seeing these pics...what a difference


----------



## meghf

Graco22 said:


> Thanks Sophie. I did fix his hock angle the next day, as well as the neckline, and took more off under his shelf on the rear. I will try to find that pic..it looks bad cause its the next day and it was raining, but you can see what I attempted to fix. He needs more coat at the back of his head to give a better swoop..and I did mess up the elbows..lol I scissored his front end without using snap ons, and darn thats hard.. I will have time to tweak things before leaving him alone for Atlanta Pet Fair in March. Then I am growing him back into the continental..that was easier! LOL Here's the pic.
> 
> Oh, and I took too much off the tuckup too..thats helping to make him look long...


I love white Standards, love this pic! I wish I could bring my white standard to you, you would make him gorgeous I'm sure! The place we take him is hit or miss, I think they do some training so every once in awhile it's a student and he gets butchered. Everybody's gotta learn somehow though and he's just a pet so it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Graco22

Here's a few recent pics. Its been awhile since I posted some..been a crazy summer. 

These are all from my last grooming competition in Chicago. Placed with 4 out of the 5 dogs, and even got a group 2nd!!!! With the Flatcoat. That was my first ever group placement, so that was VERY exciting.


----------



## Graco22

And here are some dogs from the salon. 
A poor little dog from the shelter, who was found looking just like this as a stray..no after pics, but he was pretty bald after shaving the cocoons of hair off. A once a year husky that was blowing "just a tad" of her coat..lol and a neat little Chihuahua mix whose dad likes some style on his girl! LOL


----------



## docdoo475

Some of these "Lion Cut" pictures are hilarious.


----------



## bella and lolas dad

Applause wow all are amaizng i will post my pomeranians next time i take them to be groomed


----------



## tunisianswife

this is my new rehomedog Casey that I got Tuesday. The only before pic I have is the one posted by the former owner:


----------



## tunisianswife

and here are a few afters: (with my other tzu thrown in for good measure) haha


----------



## CoverTune

I would SO give my dogs a mohawk if I could!! lol


----------



## Martiniz

wow that's cute


----------



## RayofSunnyLove

I'm not a groomer but I can do a pretty good job...it just takes aaaaalllllllllll day. Here's a wet Ray and six hours later.
Never mind, I'm new and can't figure out how to post a pic. Anyone want to take the time to tell me? I haven't found an answer here.


----------



## SMoore

This is my Standard Poodle after grooming today, I don't have a before pic but the hair on her legs had grown quite long so I took it down quite a bit.










After standing so long for the bath, dry and groom she didn't want to stand for a good photo so I had her sit!


----------



## Pai

Beautiful Parti-Poo! I love Partis! =D

(I love too many different kinds of dog, I think, lol!)


----------



## PappyMom

Alright, who wants to call dibs on grooming Gizmo? or is he just going to have to wait till I join the proffessional club?


----------



## js2jc

Oh my! I just went through every single post. I am actually stiff! All of you have done amazing jobs! It has been very inspiring looking at all of your before and after pics as well as reading your advice, concerns, etc. I too can't understand the neglect so many dogs get. I love brushing my dogs because it's a communal thing to do, and helps bond us. Mine get the works, ears, teeth, nails, coat, - I'm like a monkey I guess - I like making sure they don't have fleas or tics too, and baths can be such fun with water loving dogs. My labs have always loved the reward of playing with the hose afterwards. 

Now that I'm getting my Schnoodle tomorrow, I had to get some info and advice on grooming, styles, tips etc. (There's been minimal grooming on my blk lab and golden) You've all helped me tremendously and I hope this thread stays active. Some of the pictures made me howl and some made me angry (w/ owner), and some made me sad. But they all taught me something and I enjoyed it very much. So, thank you all.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126

Graco22 said:


> And here are some dogs from the salon.
> A poor little dog from the shelter, who was found looking just like this as a stray..no after pics, but he was pretty bald after shaving the cocoons of hair off. A once a year husky that was blowing "just a tad" of her coat..lol and a neat little Chihuahua mix whose dad likes some style on his girl! LOL


Oh wow! If those ears were down on that last pup pictured I swear it would be Guera!!! LOL!
Great shots!
Nessa


----------



## susieihavenolife

I have also gleaned lots of information from this site. Especially from this thread.

Today (technically yesterday) I decided to go for it even though I did not have all the correct equipment. I attempted my first haircut on Beau. He was soooooooo good on the table I used. He got the blow dry on the table after 30 minutes of play with the rest of the pack. It took forever because I didn't want to burn him since I was using my personal blow dryer. Then I had to figure out which comb attachment I wanted on the blade because I didn't want to go to short. We both survived that with no injuries and then it was on to the wallpaper scissors for the clip. They worked well enough for me to get the feel of why you work with long scissors on a dog like this. Now I will invest in better scissors and clippers. Although if I could get some advice on what to buy and where to get it reasonably priced it would be much appreciated. I have some cheap Andis clippers I picked up at a garage sale. They had never been used but still had the K-Mart clearance tag on them for $25 so I know they are not the best. The blade does not even have the size on it. 

So here is Beau before the cut:


And here is Beau after the WALLPAPER scissors:


And here is Daisy before her big haircut today:


She is filthy. She is almost all white. She, Beau, and Gracey love to roll in the dirt. But Daisy always gets the dirtest!

Please send me any tips you think I can use and also what type of scissors & clippers I should buy.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Tangles_42

A very matted bichon


----------



## Patt

OMG you did an awesome job. ((applause))


----------



## poodleholic

For: susieihavenolife 

I learned to do my Standard Poodles, mainly from online grooming forums, so I can appreciate where you're coming from!

I shop for my professional grooming tools, equipment, shears, clippers, and other supplies at various places online, depending on who has the best price. PetEdge has pretty much everything you need, and good prices. I also use KvVet Supply, Cherrybrook, Chris Christensen, and Les Poochs. I've learned the hard way to forego retail pet shops, because the pet clippers they sell, well, SUCK! LOL Professional equipment makes a huge difference, and well worth it.

I have Standard Poodles, so I use the cordless Wahl Arco SE to shave FFT (face, feet, base of tail). For the body, I use the Andis UltraEdge 2 speed clipper. For body work, and sometimes even for legs, I use the Wahl Stainless Steel Combs (you use a #30 F blade on the clipper when using these attachment combs). 

Brushes are important, and you can't get a decent pin brush retail, either, because their pin brushes have little balls on the end which damages the coat, which causes mats to form, and you get a nightmare going! I prefer Chris Christensen pin brushes, and love the T brush! From looking at your dog in the photo, this brush would work well. A slicker brush is also important, as is a stainless steel comb - I use a SS Greyhound. 

Shears/scissors - best tried first before buying! But, I bought my 10" straight Gators (PetEdge) before I knew anything about grooming tools, and they were fine for me. The ultimate, for me, is Kenchii. 

Probably the most important factor in the end grooming result is in the brushing out of the coat, and using a HV dryer to get the coat completely dry. You can have all the right tools - clippers, shears, etc., but without a good brushout and total dry at the skin, you're not going to get the results you will with the blow dry. I bought the K9 II, and even use it for fluff drying. It cuts down the time like you wouldn't believe (I couldn't believe I had waited so long)! 

I have a Beau, too! And then there's Maddy, Lucia, and Luc.

Bummer, Tangles, the pics are a red x for me. Can't see.


----------



## Tangles_42

Thank you very much Patt 

susieihavenolife, your dogs are gorgeous. 

poodleholic, sorry about the pics


----------



## susieihavenolife

Poodleholic ~ Thank you for all the great information and the advice on tools. 

I love to look at all the pictures. If I could have more than 4 dogs I would. They are all so cute.


----------



## Mama2BellaGrace

Aww those look GREAT!


----------



## Vira_Lata

Done by groomers...

pepe

before (bichon frise mix):










after (panda dog):










valentino

before (shih tzu x cavalier king charles spaniel x pekingese):










after (rockstar): 










I plan getting Valentino's hair corded.


----------



## sassykzt

Wow-- just looked at the whole thread in one sitting-- great looking dogs & cats. Bravo everyone!!!!! I don't know where I (& my 3 Westies)be w/o our groomer. You guys ROCK!!!!


----------



## jinnyretr0

Just sat down and read through this whole thread! LOVE it! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Foyerhawk

I don't have any befores, because I don't let my dogs go more than a week without a tidy up, but here's my Golden after weekly grooming.

Ears:










Whole body:










Here's another Golden of mine, freshly groomed:










And here is how I keep Golden feet and nails:


----------



## Foyerhawk

Long haired GSD puppy before first ear tidy-up:










And After:


----------



## Tangles_42

Paige



















Poppet




















Thanks for looking


----------



## Graco22

Very nice Tangles. The English is stripped, not clipped right?


----------



## Tangles_42

Graco22 said:


> Very nice Tangles. The English is stripped, not clipped right?


Yes Graco, she is stripped, but with a Coat King, my hands are too bad to do a proper hand strip.

foyerhawk, your Goldens are gorgeous


----------



## Cracker

Just wanted to say I've really enjoyed going through this massive thread. Good job everyone! Groomers are SO underappreciated....


----------



## Love's_Sophie

So glad this thread has continued to go on...I sure miss grooming


----------



## cpostelwait31

I love these Photos...

Before 









After









Before









After










Thanks Vira_Lata for checking!!!


----------



## Tangles_42

Love's_Sophie said:


> So glad this thread has continued to go on...I sure miss grooming



Oh, have i missed something, why aren't you grooming ???????


----------



## Vira_Lata

cpostelwait31 said:


> I love these Photos...
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After



great pics, but in your last two pcis you have two different dogs


----------



## Graco22

Tangles_42 said:


> Oh, have i missed something, why aren't you grooming ???????


Me too. Why not grooming??


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Tangles_42 said:


> Oh, have i missed something, why aren't you grooming ???????



My husband and I got jobs in AZ this fall in our graduated fields; Youth Ministry and Teaching. Someday I'll probably get back into grooming in some capacity, as I do miss it...I mean, I was involved in it for 15 years, so it's not like I did it for 'just a little while'!


----------



## cpostelwait31

Vira_Lata said:


> great pics, but in your last two pcis you have two different dogs


Hi Vira_Lata, thanks for checking the pics... Got the wrong pairs, sorry...

Another before and after pics...


----------



## Binkalette

Here is my mom's boss's dog, Max.. He's a 14 week old Lhasa/Poodle mix.. He came over today to get his hair cut 

Before:









After:


----------



## Tangles_42

Oh what a little cutie!


----------



## SupaSweet777

Foyerhawk said:


> And here is how I keep Golden feet and nails:


Can you come make Jhazmyn's nails and feet all purty?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## kolina27

AWESOME transformations guys! I am highly impressed! I need to, soon, find a good groomer for my guy. I am hoping that the new place that opened up a town over has some awesome groomers like all of you! Geez!

I actually have a question for some of you. Did you go for schooling for grooming? If so, was it like a school with different courses you took or was it a lump sum class that taught you the basics of everything? I am curious because I am debating on trying to get into the dog grooming field.


----------



## flyingduster

before:









after:













before:









after:


----------



## flyingduster

before:









after:










before:









after:


----------



## flyingduster

before:









after;











before:









after:









**edited** ooops, last pic was a double up. after is added now!


----------



## happylife

These transformations are amazing! I'm not a groomer or anything but I really enjoyed looking through all these before and afters. Hope people will post more up soon.


----------



## mrslloyd09

I love looking at this thread especially now that I have one who's going to be going to the groomers. In fact, I was doing some research about the groomers in our area, and I came across one who did a schnauzer cut on a yorkie. It was...different and made me scratch my head. Has anyone here ever done this cut on a yorkie before??


----------



## flyingduster

yup, it's a cute cut on a yorkie!


----------



## Graco22

mrslloyd09 said:


> I love looking at this thread especially now that I have one who's going to be going to the groomers. In fact, I was doing some research about the groomers in our area, and I came across one who did a schnauzer cut on a yorkie. It was...different and made me scratch my head. Has anyone here ever done this cut on a yorkie before??


Me too. I've done lots of them. Its very cute, especially on boy dogs, as they look more "manly" than most traditional yorkie trims. You also get to keep the long hair on the legs, but with the bodies short, makes maintaining those soft yorky coats alot easier.


----------



## Herrick's Mommy

I finally finished catching up with this thread and I have to say that I am amazed at the work that you guys do, it is amazing!!!!


----------



## Foyerhawk

Sure, I love doing dogs' nails! I can't stand long nails on a dog. Drives me batty that my Whippet has such long quicks (has since I bought him as a tiny pup) and I'd have to hurt him to get his nails the way I like them. I do grind them every few days, though!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

cpostelwait31 said:


> After


I didn't know that Poodles could come in brindle...pretty cool. Then agian, I'd also never seen a standard that wasn't all one solid color. This guy qualifies as a parti, right?


----------



## michelleboston

mrslloyd09 said:


> I came across one who did a schnauzer cut on a yorkie. It was...different and made me scratch my head. Has anyone here ever done this cut on a yorkie before??


My groomer actually keeps her (male) Yorkie in a Schnauzer cut. It's adorable!


----------



## Graco22

Dakota Spirit said:


> I didn't know that Poodles could come in brindle...pretty cool. Then agian, I'd also never seen a standard that wasn't all one solid color. This guy qualifies as a parti, right?


Yes, this is a parti. Parti's are not recognized by the AKC, but I believe the UKC does recognize them.


----------



## picklesmummy

Hello everyone!
Ive just spend over an hour looking at these amazing grooming photos! Pickles is getting groomed soon so i shall post photos soon

Thanks for sharing everyone!
PM


----------



## Vira_Lata

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/67218-happy-new-years.html


----------



## Fluttera

I have to say, I am very amazed with all these groomings and I didn't know we had many groomers on this forum. I love all your works so far.

I know not many owners give their huskies cuts, but I would sure love to see a before husky and after husky. Both for the Siberian and Malamute.


I also love watching the underdog to wonderdog along with the groomer of the year shows. It is amazing to see groomers do great jobs on dogs hove been neglected. And that being said, I will say this again, great job you guys on your groomings. Would love to see more. I'll keep coming back. I had a lot to catch up on since I am just a newbie here.


----------



## kazuldra

This is one of my regulars, I look forward to seeing him every month. He gets a lamb cut and teddy-bear head, and is just an all-around handsome devil.

He is a little camera-shy though, so the pics aren't as clear as I would like. I was also using a co-worker's camera, so I couldn't take as much time getting him to stand and such. Hopefully I'll have my own camera in a month or so; my husband and I are saving up.

Before: (well, after his sanitary and pad shave, but pre-everything else)
















After:


----------



## Binkalette

Cuutte!! I LOVE long ears like that.. that's how I've been doing Zoey and Maggies.

Just curious, do you use a clipper comb on him or just the blade? And what size? I like that length... It seems just a tad shorter than what I can do with a comb.. and longer than I can do with my blades.



Oh.. and now the reason I came to the thread in the first place... another one of my mom's co-workers had a puppy in dire need of a hair cut.. so she brought him over today.. his name is Stuart.. he's a 4 month old shih tzu..

Before:



















After:


----------



## kazuldra

Thank you! He's one of my favorite guys!

He gets a #5F blade on the body, then I go over his legs with a #3/4 blade and then blend and neaten with shears. You could use a 1 inch or 1 1/4 inch guard comb on the legs if you wanted to go fuller (my preference), but the owners only want to keep the fur on his legs about 1 inch long for easier maintenance.


----------



## Binkalette

Thanks! Now.. I've only done my girls paws and noses with just the blade before.. I've got a 10 and a 30 (andis blades).. I'm looking at some of the other andis blades trying to find the sizes you mentioned.. I can't find the exact thing like 5F, but I found one that is 5/8 of an inch.. My question now is.. how do I hold the clippers to use just the blade? Do I hold it vertically so the tip of the blade touches the skin and the actual cutting thing is above that? It seems if I laid it flat against the skin it would cut it the same length as any other blade correct?

This is the one I was looking at
http://www.andis.com/USA/BladesAndMore/BladesPopUp.asp?ID=70


----------



## kazuldra

The 5/8 is a great blade. In my experience, it leaves a little under an inch.

And you do hold the clippers the same, the back of the blade flat against the dog. It will cut different lengths due to the length of the teeth and the thickness of the outer part of the blade (especially so in the longer blades like a 5/8 and 3/4). Of course, going against the growth of coat will take off twice as much length, but you groom your own babies, so I'm probably preaching to the choir there  .

The 5F I talk about is very similar to a "normal" 5, except a normal 5 is what I've heard called a "skip-tooth blade". I've never used one, as the teeth are farther apart and it can be easier to injure with one. The 5F, is a "full-tooth" blade. It cuts the same length, but the teeth are closer together, making it safer. My salon doesn't allow us to use skip-toothed blades, but I've heard that they can make the initial take-down of the coat faster.

Also, since you like the Andis blades (I do too!), they label their "F" blades with "FC". So, you'd be looking at a 5FC on their website. I hope that helps!


----------



## kazuldra

Also, Binkalette: now knowing that you use guard combs on your dogs, I have to say that I'm impressed! It's difficult to get the coat to look that smooth with longer lengths, and with the combs. Zoey and Maggie look great!


----------



## Binkalette

Thank you! I think I will get one of the longer blades and try it out! You've taught me something new today!


----------



## kazuldra

Hooray!!!

You're welcome.


----------



## kazuldra

I did Miss Darla the other day  . Her before is in my sig.

Here's the after:










Sorry for the crap pic quality, all I've got is my phone.


----------



## Moggymom

So, due to restrictions at work I don't have many pictures, but here are two afters of the first modified continental cut I ever did. This was about 2 1/2 years ago.


















This next one is a before and after of a shave down on a white german shepherd mix. I know, horrible, but its what the owner wanted and I was proud of how smooth it looked (I had only been grooming for a few months at the time). Looking back I definitely think the head could be blended better.


----------



## Best*In*Show

Wow, they look so great!! 

Sigh -- everytime I visit this thread I just want to run out and become a groomer.


----------



## Graco22

Here's my airedale, hand stripped back in October at a grooming show, and a CUTE CUTE CUTE little dog named Blackie.


----------



## Graco22

And here's a poor beagle's nails. And a little lab mix who looks like a small Flat Coat Retriever.


----------



## HyperFerret

Wow, those nails are sooo long! Any further and they'd be in-bedded.  As for Blackie - how incredibly cute!!! Any idea what he is?


----------



## Graco22

HyperFerret said:


> Wow, those nails are sooo long! Any further and they'd be in-bedded.  As for Blackie - how incredibly cute!!! Any idea what he is?


Blackie's owner said he was a yorkie/something. Don't remember what. Super cute dog though.


----------



## Triskit

Great before and after pictures. I enjoy seeing other groomer's work, very refreshing... here are a few of mine...


----------



## Tangles_42

Lovely work Triskit.
I love this thread, seeing all the make-overs, here are a few recent ones.


----------



## Tangles_42




----------



## Triskit

Tangles, I like your hooks for your grooming loops, that is a great idea. I generally have my table centered in the room so I can see the front reception area as well, but for the pets that want to "escape" that would be a great alternative for added security. It seems like with your set up the pets would have less of a chance to step their foot off the table.


----------



## Triskit

Are we able to post our website address on this forum so people can go see before and after pictures? My website is interactive with my company's face book and I have before and after pictures there for people to see.


----------



## Tangles_42

Triskit said:


> Tangles, I like your hooks for your grooming loops, that is a great idea. I generally have my table centered in the room so I can see the front reception area as well, but for the pets that want to "escape" that would be a great alternative for added security. It seems like with your set up the pets would have less of a chance to step their foot off the table.


Thanks Triskit, I would love a nice grooming table with a H frame, but my little grooming room is sooooo tiny, just 6ft x 10ft, very cosy, so I have to work off a bench, so for me the hooks work well.


----------



## Graco22

Very nice grooms all. Triskit did you strip the Border? He looks great. 
Here is a poor little Bichon that has been "home" groomed for a few years...This is typical of what I see from "home" groomed dogs... Not like the home/self groomed dogs and owners on this list. 

The first pic is full on, the second is of the inside of one ear, and the last is of the poor things rear end. I didn't take an after..but pretty much just shaved her down with a 7F all over. Least that will last for a while...


----------



## Triskit

Thank you Graco! I did strip the Border Terrier, he is a really awesome dog.


----------



## Tangles_42

Graco22 said:


> Very nice grooms all. Triskit did you strip the Border? He looks great.
> Here is a poor little Bichon that has been "home" groomed for a few years...This is typical of what I see from "home" groomed dogs... Not like the home/self groomed dogs and owners on this list.
> 
> The first pic is full on, the second is of the inside of one ear, and the last is of the poor things rear end. I didn't take an after..but pretty much just shaved her down with a 7F all over. Least that will last for a while...




Jeez the poor little girl, I bet she feels better now though, and can hear again!


----------



## Triskit

These are so fun to look at, lets us know what other people are doing, and if there is a really matted dog, it lets us all know we are not alone.


----------



## Moggymom

Here is the aftermath of the most matted dog I have ever shaved. I wasn't able to take pictures of the actual dog, but you can see from the sheet of mats that the poor thing was solid ears to tail. You can even see some holes where I freed some body parts one at a time. In all, it took 2 1/2 hours to shave down.


----------



## Tangles_42

The poor thing!!  It must feel a lot better now.


----------



## MoonStr80

OMG that's horrible. I wouldn't be able too keep my cool after seeing those dogs in those kind condition especially Bichon. Very sad 

How do you keep your blades safe not get ruin from mattes, dirt? 

I keep Frankie very clean all year around. I don't understand why any owner would do such thing to their dogs!


----------



## Graco22

MoonStr80 said:


> OMG that's horrible. I wouldn't be able too keep my cool after seeing those dogs in those kind condition especially Bichon. Very sad
> 
> How do you keep your blades safe not get ruin from mattes, dirt?
> 
> I keep Frankie very clean all year around. I don't understand why any owner would do such thing to their dogs!


I keep my blades oiled and clean. I only clip dogs after the bath unless they in the condition of that bichon..then its clipped off first. I use "older" blades for that and keep my good blades for clean hair. Regardless, blades will still need sharpened at some point. I usually need mine sharpened once a year.


----------



## flyingduster

MoonStr80 said:


> OMG that's horrible. I wouldn't be able too keep my cool after seeing those dogs in those kind condition especially Bichon. Very sad
> 
> How do you keep your blades safe not get ruin from mattes, dirt?
> 
> I keep Frankie very clean all year around. I don't understand why any owner would do such thing to their dogs!


Personally, I bath them first, even when they're matted to the skin. If they're pelted, then I clip them off while wet, it keeps my blades clean and cool, and it means I can get a longer blade under the pelt too! They still need a quick bath afterwards to get them squeeky clean, but at least I'm not clipping a grotty coat, nor am I having to totally scalp them! Faster and easier, I LOVE wet clipping matted dogs!!!


----------



## MoonStr80

flyingduster said:


> Personally, I bath them first, even when they're matted to the skin. If they're pelted, then I clip them off while wet, it keeps my blades clean and cool, and it means I can get a longer blade under the pelt too! They still need a quick bath afterwards to get them squeeky clean, but at least I'm not clipping a grotty coat, nor am I having to totally scalp them! Faster and easier, I LOVE wet clipping matted dogs!!!


I brush Frankie twice a day, I bathe him every month! I keep him clean as he was being at the groomers. How hard it is to keep the hygiene on tap? If they cannot keep up with touch ups, they need to have dog that is not high maintenance 

Proof. I keep him well-groomed daily


----------



## bcfreak99

Graco22 said:


> Looks darn cute to me. If the photo was taken the same day as the grooming was done, only thing I don't like about it is how curly the coat still is. I blow dry all my dogs, especially the curly ones, so they are straight and fluffy and each hair is separated. Gives a better, more even finish. But they usually curl back up in a week or so. Still a very cute dog, and a nice cute groom.


I have an Australian Shepherd that I do Junior Showmanship with and his coat is wavy like no other. I aspire to be a groomer one day and I beleive I have tried almost every trick in the book with him....I have toweled him, blown him with a very high power dryer, used coat conditioner, mane and tail spray for horse...everything!! So, my question for you is how do you normally blow out a curly coated dog? Do you have a specific method or do you just kind of blow all over? Any other tips for smoothing him down??

Thanks so much!!
Brianne


----------



## Graco22

bcfreak99 said:


> I have an Australian Shepherd that I do Junior Showmanship with and his coat is wavy like no other. I aspire to be a groomer one day and I beleive I have tried almost every trick in the book with him....I have toweled him, blown him with a very high power dryer, used coat conditioner, mane and tail spray for horse...everything!! So, my question for you is how do you normally blow out a curly coated dog? Do you have a specific method or do you just kind of blow all over? Any other tips for smoothing him down??
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> Brianne


YES! There is technique involved for blowing dry a curly coated dog. I am assuming your aussie is more wavy though, than curly like a poodle. When you are using a high velocity dryer (HV dryer) you want to move it very quickly (with a cone nozzle) back and forth 1/2 inch from the skin for just a second or two, to loosen the undercoat and blow the water away from the skin. Then you immediately pull the dryer back, about as far away as the hair is long..so that the hair is blow straight while you hold the dryer still at that place. This is done is very small sections, maybe 2" by 2" sections until the entire dog is dry. Then to finish you can use a pin or soft slicker and brush while using a heated hand or stand dryer all over the dog to "set" the straight. You can also use a drying coat and let him air dry. I have found WONDERFUL drying coats here:

http://savannahsue.com/Coats/coats.html

Practice makes perfect of course.


----------



## HyperFerret

Here is Bear, a one and half yo Akita. Other than trim his nails and clean his ears, I only did a brush and wash on him. Not sure if you can see much of a difference but thought I'd show him anyways.  

Before:










After:




























Oh, and he does NOT like having his nails clipped! Whenever I brought the clippers to his nails he'd start pulling and whining while kinda nipping at the clippers. (Kinda like, "I don't wanna bite you but if I have to, I will. Here's my warning.") Then with his back feet, he'd kick those like a horse. He had a very powerful kick, lol. I eventually got them all clipped but MY GOODNESS! I was already a wee bit nervous with his nails being black, and then with the kicking, I had my breath held a couple of times.

At first when I started clipping his nails, after Bear whipping his head back a couple of times I was a little fearful of being bit (though he's never bit anyone before that I know of), so then I called my brother out and had him hold Bear's head while talking to him. Right away that didn't work so I then had my brother keep Bear's attention by feeding him tidbits of cookies. How do you guys handle a dog that does not like his nails trimmed?


----------



## Moggymom

Honestly? I let 'em bite me. Most of the time, it isn't serious, and if it is, I use a muzzle. I rarely ever have to, though. Usually dogs will mouth, gnaw, scream and cry, but they generally don't do serious damage. You just have to know body language, and it helps a lot if you know the dog too. If you keep going, they will notice it isn't working and they usually stop.


----------



## Graco22

Moggymom said:


> Honestly? I let 'em bite me. Most of the time, it isn't serious, and if it is, I use a muzzle. I rarely ever have to, though. Usually dogs will mouth, gnaw, scream and cry, but they generally don't do serious damage. You just have to know body language, and it helps a lot if you know the dog too. If you keep going, they will notice it isn't working and they usually stop.


I never allow a dog to put its teeth on me, whether they are "biting" hard or not. It is not acceptable, and find that it only causes them to "bite" harder until they get the response they want. Any mouth or teeth on me is met with a FIRM !NO! and then I keep on with business. I also rarely muzzle a dog..they have to be truly dangerously biting for me to pull the muzzle out.


----------



## HyperFerret

Graco22 said:


> I never allow a dog to put its teeth on me, whether they are "biting" hard or not. It is not acceptable, and find that it only causes them to "bite" harder until they get the response they want. Any mouth or teeth on me is met with a FIRM !NO! and then I keep on with business. I also rarely muzzle a dog..they have to be truly dangerously biting for me to pull the muzzle out.


I was thinking the same as Graco. I tried the firm no but that didn't seem to faze Bear. I didn't want to keep letting him nip at me either and eventually, possibly, test how good of a bite he could give.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

Moggymom said:


> Honestly? I let 'em bite me. Most of the time, it isn't serious, and if it is, I use a muzzle. I rarely ever have to, though. Usually dogs will mouth, gnaw, scream and cry, but they generally don't do serious damage. You just have to know body language, and it helps a lot if you know the dog too. If you keep going, they will notice it isn't working and they usually stop.


 It may work for you, but I don't think this is good advice! A bite can do serious damage! It can put you out of work for days - or FOREVER!!


----------



## Moggymom

Well of course I don't just let the dog bite me over and over. I use the firm "no" as well, and if it escalates or I feel the situation is getting out of hand, as I said in my former post, I do muzzle. However, it is rare that I need to. I can see how my previous post would have been misinterpreted, and I'm not saying dogs can't do serious damage. I've just found that most of the time, they don't. I wasn't implying that this is what everyone should do, I was just responding to a question that was posed as to what I do when a dog might bite me. I will say that in 3 years of grooming and 10 years of working directly with all kinds of dogs at shelters, vet's offices, and grooming salons, I have never been seriously bitten. It's all about knowing how to read body language and paying attention to what the dog is telling you. With that, you can tell if they are truly aggressive, or simply scared or even playful.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Graco22 said:


> I never allow a dog to put its teeth on me, whether they are "biting" hard or not. It is not acceptable, and find that it only causes them to "bite" harder until they get the response they want. Any mouth or teeth on me is met with a FIRM !NO! and then I keep on with business. I also rarely muzzle a dog..they have to be truly dangerously biting for me to pull the muzzle out.



Ditto... In the last year I think I muzzled 10 dogs...that's out of anywhere from 5-9 a day, 6 days a week... 

I haven't groomed since July (due to working at a boarding school), but have a working interview this weekend, and I am PUMPED...I've missed this 'creative' side of me...Lol!!!


----------



## Foyerhawk

I do what I have to do and if I get bite I ignore it. It doesn't work, so the dog stops. However I do not groom dogs other than my own/co-owned dogs.

I am working on the Borzoi, they were stained, dingy, and matted (they were not living with me). I have bleached them, bathed them over and over, trimmed, blended, sculpted, brushed, conditioned, and grinded nails daily. I don't have a lot of before pics- I have at least brushed the dog and cut its nails and toe fuzz by the time it's been here for 10 minutes, sometimes I do it in the parking lot before I even head home! I cannot stand a ratty looking dog. So the before pics, the dog is at least brushed out.

Let me see what I can find of my current projects! These are all "after" pics or "in progress" pics. And one of two brothers. The head shot. The tri dog who is clean and white and brushed lives with me. The ratty white and gold one did not at the time. He does now and he is now so white he glows in the dark, but this picture compares how I keep my dogs to how most people do- and he was not in any way, shape, or form mistreated, but not obsessively groomed like I do  The picture of with only the legs, no back or head (I took it myself while holding his collar, just to show his grooming) is the same previously ratty dog, now silky and white and trimmed. I had to trim WAY more than is correct for a Borzoi, as he has a freaky coat and he mats up in a day- he was very matted when I got him. I brush him out twice a day with a conditioner and the problem is solved. Most people, however, have a life and do not have time for that.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

I am *not* a groomer but I wanted to post a before/after of Jackson! I think his groomer does a fantastic job and does pretty much exactly what I ask.


----------



## Laurelin

I should have taken before pics but I did about 3 hours worth of grooming on the crew yesterday. Bathed, blow dried, brushed, trimmed nails, trimmed up legs, pants, feet, bellies. Here's Mia after though:










You know... this is one of very few pictures where Mia looks clean lol!


----------



## Foyerhawk

Will you be showing her?


----------



## Laurelin

Foyerhawk said:


> Will you be showing her?


No, won't be showing her. She's actually spayed now, lol. She turned out very nice though.


----------



## Graco22

To all the owners who groom their pets at home on their own, this is why groomers cringe when we learn about someone wanting to give it a try at home..This bichon is typical of the "home" groomings that I see at my salon. 
And I added a cute little yorkie face that the owner likes to look natural/layered/not blunt cut, so I do it with thinners...I would like to take the bangs back more, but she likes the "overhang" as she calls it. He's cute though.

On the bichon, they had shaved his back and top of his head at some point..everything else was badly matted..apparently they couldn't get thru the matts with their clipper, and opted to have him professionally groomed. Wasn't much I could do but take it off. I did save his ears and most of the tail though.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Graco22 said:


> To all the owners who groom their pets at home on their own, this is why groomers cringe when we learn about someone wanting to give it a try at home..This bichon is typical of the "home" groomings that I see at my salon.
> And I added a cute little yorkie face that the owner likes to look natural/layered/not blunt cut, so I do it with thinners...I would like to take the bangs back more, but she likes the "overhang" as she calls it. He's cute though.
> 
> On the bichon, they had shaved his back and top of his head at some point..everything else was badly matted..apparently they couldn't get thru the matts with their clipper, and opted to have him professionally groomed. Wasn't much I could do but take it off. I did save his ears and most of the tail though.


That Yorkie face looks cute! I agree with you tho, I would prefer the bangs a bit shorter!


----------



## mrslloyd09

I've been reading this thread for forever and I'm excited I can finally post in it. Melodie got her first full groom done yesterday and I LOVE the way she turned out. The groomer put her in a schnauzer cut and she looks quite the little lady now.

Before (my scruffy pup):


----------



## mrslloyd09

And after! My favorite thing is the new found racing stripes on the back of her neck. Apparently the base of the black hair is cream colored in those areas. My neighbor thought the groomer shaved her too close. Nope, it's a natural phenomenon.


----------



## ioreks_mom

She looks great!


----------



## mrslloyd09

Thanks! She just looks like a different dog and I'm noticing that she has huge ears now. I missed that before.


----------



## ioreks_mom

Huge ears are awesome...just ask Brom!  Honestly though, I love Brom's huge ears <3


----------



## ARJewell

Wow, all you groomers do amazing work! I see no one's posted on this thread in awhile though. More pictures, please!


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Well I keep forgetting to take pics at the grooming shop I'm working at (been there 2 weeks now), but here's my kitty Carter before and after his lion cut...it was his first ever, so I don't think he's 'perfect'...but he's pretty darn proud of himself...


----------



## traceymc

I have enjoyed seeing all your beforeand after pics, some great groomers here.

I have two Shih Tzus. One goes to the groomer every 8 weeks or so to be clipped/cut, but I bath/dry/trim nails at home myself. He just doesn't like me trimming his face/legs.

The othe, I do completely myself, he's easyier to do, he actually enjoys being groomed. 

Tyson before (this is the guy I do myself, I'm currently gowing out the tops of his legs to floor length, to see how it looks. I'm not a groomer by the way LOL)



And after.....He wont pose for pics, sorry 





Alfie before a visit to the groomer......





This is Alfie after a trip to the groomers


----------

